# What are we allowed to talk about? :S



## Lucy22

Is it just teen parenting that isn't allowed talk about anything off topic? Or is it all forums?
I'm not sure what to post anymore because everything is getting locked and I don't know what I'm allowed/not allowed to post. 
So what exactly is off limits? This is so confusing :wacko:
Are there new guidelines? :wacko:
I'm not even sure where I should be posting this thread..:shrug:


----------



## stephx

Oh it's just teen parenting.

Just talk about babies, nothing else.

Completely fair :thumbup:


----------



## _laura

Yeah I have no idea either. I thought it was supposed to be a place for young parents to chat about being a parent and the things that come with it. So surely off topic threads will come about because of it. Like work, tv, shopping etc. Seems nothing can be posted :shrug:


----------



## StirCrazy

This is a teen parenting forum. You can talk about teen parenting. If you want to post off-topic then use General Chatter


----------



## laura1991

I think its only parenting related things can be posted? 
Takes it away from being able to relate to people in simular situations with other things!


----------



## _laura

Yeah, since when have we been banned from posting chat threads and random things on here. I'm pretty sure 2 months ago we were allowed. I can find some evidence aswell if needed.


----------



## laura1991

Does it mean you cannot talk about college or relationships too? 
Because other parts of the forum cant relate to college/uni really?


----------



## Lucy22

Don't think were allowed anymore. And I doubt anyone in any other forum apart from maybe teen pregnancy will be able to help with any college/uni questions :(


----------



## LoisP

So, Baby club? Threads will get locked if not Baby related
And TTC? If it's not about trying for a baby it will get locked? Pregnancy forums are to be about pregnancy only?
What about natural parenting? If it's not about slings and organic foods and such, i'm guessing it will get locked too?
So basically what your saying is we'll all end up in General Chatter? The whole site?

Or is this DIRECTED completely at teen parenting?


----------



## Char.due.jan

Maybe baby club should be banned from OT topics then and every other section. Its unfair, we really are being treated like children!


----------



## laura1991

^ exactly what i was thinking because wouldnt that be discrimination?


----------



## StirCrazy

Relationships go in https://www.babyandbump.com/home-life-relationships/

College/Uni is off-topic so should go in General Chatter, BUT assuming it doesn't go totally off-topic then I'm sure we can let it slide. The zero tolerence is on off-topic, spammy, chat threads.


----------



## _laura

but then teen pregnancy girls wont understand because they haven't reached the same stage yet.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Somehow i think arguing is just going to make it worse. maybe after all cools down, things will go back to normal.


----------



## StirCrazy

LoisP said:


> Or is this DIRECTED completely at teen parenting?

This is directed completely at teen parenting!


----------



## _laura

discrimination. why can the other parts of the forum talk about what the hell they want and have debates.


----------



## pansylove

OMG THEY'RE TEENS, OMG TRY AND CONTROL THEM. QUICK.


OUT OF CONTROL TEEEEENNZZZZZZ

THE OLD MUMS ON THIS FORUM WILL NEVER NEED THIS CONTROL, WE'RE UNRULY, BULLYING, EVIL HORRIBLE MESSED UP TEENAGERS.

duuuuhhh


----------



## _laura

pansylove said:


> OMG THEY'RE TEENS, OMG TRY AND CONTROL THEM. QUICK.
> 
> 
> OUT OF CONTROL TEEEEENNZZZZZZ
> 
> THE OLD MUMS ON THIS FORUM WILL NEVER NEED THIS CONTROL, WE'RE UNRULY, BULLYING, EVIL HORRIBLE MESSED UP TEENAGERS.
> 
> duuuuhhh

:haha:
Love you Aymie!


----------



## Jem_x3

Do you not think that's why you're being limited? As you cannot put across your argument in a decent, mature and literate way? :shrug:


----------



## Desi's_lost

All you girls are going to achieve is getting in trouble or maybe next they will take the whole forum away. this isnt a freakin democracy so please stop.


----------



## JoJo16

there taking the piss


----------



## Char.due.jan

I'm sure there's been many arguments in other areas that have been equally as bad, if not worse. If it's only for 'teen parenting' then does that mean only young mums can post here then??


----------



## LoisP

StirCrazy said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> Or is this DIRECTED completely at teen parenting?
> 
> This is directed completely at teen parenting!Click to expand...

Why so? Could you possibly expand on the reasons why so many people have to suffer because of a few pathetic arguments? What about the people that wasn't involved in the argument at all? Why are they being punished too?


----------



## _laura

Yeah but if we are told we cant discuss off topic things here then the same thing will just happen elsewhere.


----------



## StirCrazy

JoJo16 said:


> there taking the piss

By giving you a Teen Parenting forum to talking about teen parenting, or by saying that off-topic threads shouldn't be made in here? :?


----------



## Char.due.jan

Because we're children lois, we should be seen and not heard. Obviously :dohh:


----------



## JoJo16

taking the piss cus its only us your stopping from chatting about off topic stuff


----------



## Jem_x3

I'd just like to help point out a fact here - yes women have disagreements on other parts of the forums but I've always seen people apologise, stop the fighting and carry on the topic as it was before the argument. Admin will always step in if it goes too far. As for here, the joking and silly topics have gone on for too long and have continued even though people have been warned several times..


----------



## _laura

StirCrazy said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> there taking the piss
> 
> By giving you a Teen Parenting forum to talking about teen parenting, or by saying that off-topic threads shouldn't be made in here? :?Click to expand...

no by allowing us to originally talk about off topic things then 'taking away those privileges like we are children'

pretty sure even the people that arent causing these arguments want to be able to talk about off topic things in here too.


----------



## x__amour

I just... Don't understand... This is the only place I feel comfortable in... I'm at a loss, tbh. :sad1:


----------



## Lucy22

Desi's_lost said:


> All you girls are going to achieve is getting in trouble or maybe next *they will take the whole forum away*. this isnt a freakin democracy so please stop.

Desi's right..if we don't shut up they might take the whole forum away :dohh:


----------



## StirCrazy

_laura said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> there taking the piss
> 
> By giving you a Teen Parenting forum to talking about teen parenting, or by saying that off-topic threads shouldn't be made in here? :?Click to expand...
> 
> no by allowing us to originally talk about off topic things then 'taking away those privileges like we are children'
> 
> pretty sure even the people that arent causing these arguments want to be able to talk about off topic things in here too.Click to expand...

Are you saying you want to be treated like adults?


----------



## LoisP

Coming from you Jem_x
:rofl:
Because that's not hypercritical at all


----------



## stephx

Lucy22 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> All you girls are going to achieve is getting in trouble or maybe next *they will take the whole forum away*. this isnt a freakin democracy so please stop.
> 
> Desi's right..if we don't shut up they might take the whole forum away :dohh:Click to expand...

Desi is always right! Duuhhhhh


----------



## Jem_x3

I'm sure if I've stepped out of line that Stircrazy or one of the other BNB team would let me know.


----------



## stephx

Jem_x3 said:


> I'm sure if I've stepped out of line that Stircrazy or one of the other BNB team would let me know.

Doubt it, seems like you're all on the same high horse


----------



## Desi's_lost

stephx said:


> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> All you girls are going to achieve is getting in trouble or maybe next *they will take the whole forum away*. this isnt a freakin democracy so please stop.
> 
> Desi's right..if we don't shut up they might take the whole forum away :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Desi is always right! DuuhhhhhClick to expand...

Thats totally gonna help right?


----------



## _laura

StirCrazy said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> there taking the piss
> 
> By giving you a Teen Parenting forum to talking about teen parenting, or by saying that off-topic threads shouldn't be made in here? :?Click to expand...
> 
> no by allowing us to originally talk about off topic things then 'taking away those privileges like we are children'
> 
> pretty sure even the people that arent causing these arguments want to be able to talk about off topic things in here too.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying you want to be treated like adults?Click to expand...

Well thats how we were behaving :shrug:
I mean we go by example and we've been taught that how we are talking now is how we are supposed to..
Like Char said I take it you want us to be seen and not heard. 
So it looks like you provide a supportive service for teen parents where we can chat and have a laugh but take it away from us.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow. bnb just went to shit.


----------



## Jem_x3

stephx said:


> Jem_x3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure if I've stepped out of line that Stircrazy or one of the other BNB team would let me know.
> 
> Doubt it, seems like you're all on the same high horseClick to expand...

And this attitude is why you're being reprimanded now :shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

Re:Relationships, we're dealing with an entirely different breed of relationships than other's on BnB. We're dealing with balancing college/uni, or even high school, etc, living with OH's or FOB's parents, etc. It's MUCH difference than a relationship where you're out of school, living on your own and providing your own funds (some girls are doing this, but some aren't). It's not relatable to the Relationships section of the forum.

Honestly though, I feel you're talking down to us. 


> Are you saying you want to be treated like adults?

Yes, yes I do since I am an adult.


----------



## stephx

Mod wannabe much?


----------



## JoJo16

we should count ourselves lucky that this off topic thread hasnt be locked LOL


----------



## Tiff

stephx said:


> Jem_x3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure if I've stepped out of line that Stircrazy or one of the other BNB team would let me know.
> 
> Doubt it, seems like you're all on the same high horseClick to expand...

That's highly unfair. I've had quite a few discussions with some of the Teen moms in the past day or so and I'd like to think I haven't been all "high horse" on them. :nope:


----------



## _laura

No its just us saying that we feel like we are being penalised for being 'teen mums'
Who like to gossip, chat, have fun and want to talk about off topic things with each other.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well I think we have every right to be pissed off?


----------



## Jem_x3

Stircrazy stated that she will let certain things slide.. if you want to talk about college/work and the affect on your LO fair enough. All she said was mindless topics full of people chatting rubbish will be closed. How is that unfair?


----------



## Char.due.jan

I don't see why people who erm, never post in the teen parenting section unless they are here to slag us all off. Should be involved in this topic, I'm sure it wouldn't bother you if there was/wasn't a section for us. 

People need to take the sticks from out of their arse, pardon my French.


----------



## Jem_x3

And mod wannabe? Carry on trying to insult me when all you're doing is just showing yourselves up. Gah seriously :dohh:


----------



## JoJo16

because other parts of the forum are aloud to have pointless chatty threads!!!!


----------



## _laura

Jem_x3 said:


> Stircrazy stated that she will let certain things slide.. if you want to talk about college/work and the affect on your LO fair enough. All she said was mindless topics full of people chatting rubbish will be closed. How is that unfair?

other parts of the forum have 'mindless topics full of people chatting rubbish;


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jem_x3 said:


> Stircrazy stated that she will let certain things slide.. if you want to talk about college/work and the affect on your LO fair enough. All she said was mindless topics full of people chatting rubbish will be closed. How is that unfair?

are you a mod? :haha:


----------



## stephx

Char.due.jan said:


> I don't see why people who erm, never post in the teen parenting section unless they are here to slag us all off. Should be involved in this topic, I'm sure it wouldn't bother you if there was/wasn't a section for us.
> 
> People need to take the sticks from out of their arse, pardon my French.

Exactly! Jem you never come in TP so what the hell are you doing?? just come here to gloat and get further up the mods ass


----------



## Jem_x3

:rofl:

No, I'm not a mod. I'm an adult who obviously has a bit more sense. You are all just showing your mob mentality on this part of the forum. If you were able to put your arguments across in a decent way maybe they'd stop locking your topics and banning you?


----------



## Char.due.jan

_laura said:


> Jem_x3 said:
> 
> 
> Stircrazy stated that she will let certain things slide.. if you want to talk about college/work and the affect on your LO fair enough. All she said was mindless topics full of people chatting rubbish will be closed. How is that unfair?
> 
> other parts of the forum have 'mindless topics full of people chatting rubbish;Click to expand...

This!! :thumbup:


----------



## _laura

Jem_x3 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> No, I'm not a mod. I'm an adult who obviously has a bit more sense. You are all just showing your mob mentality on this part of the forum. If you were able to put your arguments across in a decent way maybe they'd stop locking your topics and banning you?

But why are you in this part of the forum if youve never used it before.


----------



## buttonnose82

Can I suggest you all take a step back, and go read ALL the threads that have been locked over the past 2/3/4 weeks, don't read as a member of this area of the forum, instead read with a clear head and you might just see why these restrictions have been put in place

I logged in this morning to it must have been 20 reports from the posts closed in this area of the forum just last night, is that not ridiculous when the entire rest of the forum generated maybe 2 reports?


----------



## Char.due.jan

But jem, why do you care? Do you come on TP? no. So what is your problem?!?


----------



## vinteenage

Personally, I'm not a fan of the random threads so I have no issue with those not being allowed (though I understand why other's would).

However, really, what can we post about? You've told us to go elsewhere with conversations regarding school and relationships but then you've backtracked and said you'd "let it slide". Honestly, it doesn't even sound like you know what's allowed to be spoken of in Teen Parenting!


----------



## Jem_x3

I actually thought some of you were decent.. obviously not. It's a damn shame. And I have posted in here before, as I am only 21 myself. You probably just never noticed because you were too wrapped up in your little cliques and groups making mindless topics perhaps..?


----------



## _laura

I've not made a mindless topic, if you are talking in reference to me and the 'clique' that I'm part of.


----------



## StirCrazy

vinteenage said:


> Re:Relationships, we're dealing with an entirely different breed of relationships than other's on BnB. We're dealing with balancing college/uni, or even high school, etc, living with OH's or FOB's parents, etc. It's MUCH difference than a relationship where you're out of school, living on your own and providing your own funds (some girls are doing this, but some aren't). It's not relatable to the Relationships section of the forum.
> 
> Honestly though, I feel you're talking down to us.
> 
> 
> Are you saying you want to be treated like adults?
> 
> Yes, yes I do since I am an adult.Click to expand...

I said relationship threads 'should' go in that forum (which they 'should')... but that was in answer to a question. I was originally talking about 'off-topic' threads.


----------



## x__amour

I just feel as if the only thing that was my support system has been completely ripped away from me. I am in no group, no clique, I respond to 99.9% of threads. I get along with everyone. I barely even am a teenager. But if I step out of Teen Parenting and into Baby Club or Girly Sanctuary 99.9% of the time *I am ignored* because I'm not "popular" or "well known" but I can't even become "well known" because no one takes the time of the day to involve new people into their group, yes, I said group.

Here I have friends, even best friends that I know well, like and have respect for. I'm not saying that the arguments were necessary or needed but it's going to happen, I've seen it happen every where. I don't even think there was name calling though I've seen in Baby Club people will call other women bitches at no end. 

There used to be no problem with starting a thread that said something amongst the lines of, "Slightly OT" or something of that variation. I think the only problem I've seen was any chat threads which was moved which I understand. But now I feel as if I can't talk to the only girls I feel comfortable without the fear of it being closed because now I don't know what's right or wrong. What we can or cannot post. What we can or cannot do.

I feel as if I can't just post a thread when I'm having a bad day just for BnB hugs because I DON'T know if it's allowed, tbh. All I want is for everything to be okay. To move on from the arguments because that's what we do. We're teen moms. We struggle every day but here, it's like... Some place we can go. But now I feel as if it's basically being taken away.

I am a friend to everyone. I put no one down. I try my hardest to give the best advice I can, even if I'm not close to them. But I feel as if we are all being punished over silly little arguments.

I just feel... Lost. :sad1:


----------



## lb

I'm wondering if it's "sensible adults" like Jem who are trolling the teen parenting section reporting threads.


----------



## Lucy22

Jem_x3 said:


> *I actually thought some of you were decent.. obviously not.* It's a damn shame. And I have posted in here before, as I am only 21 myself. You probably just never noticed because you were too wrapped up in your little cliques and groups making mindless topics perhaps..?

You can't base your opinion on the whole forum on one thread.
That's such a generalization and not very fair.


This is getting way out of hand :dohh:


----------



## JoJo16

jem i dont know how you can say your an adult but were not when theres people here who are older than you


----------



## buttonnose82

laurenburch said:


> I'm wondering if it's "sensible adults" like Jem who are trolling the teen parenting section reporting threads.

not needed


----------



## rjb

I'd just like to say, I'm not in any sort of a 'clique' and I still think this is a little ridiculous. Banning people for stating how they feel? It seems a little much. Even if we are a little immature in our ways of stating our views in an arguement, we don't deserve to be told what we can and can't say without limits.


----------



## Jem_x3

Lucy22 said:


> Jem_x3 said:
> 
> 
> *I actually thought some of you were decent.. obviously not.* It's a damn shame. And I have posted in here before, as I am only 21 myself. You probably just never noticed because you were too wrapped up in your little cliques and groups making mindless topics perhaps..?
> 
> You can't base your opinion on the whole forum on one thread.
> That's such a generalization and not very fair.
> 
> 
> This is getting way out of hand :dohh:Click to expand...

Sorry I was replying to people that had directed their posts at me, not everyone. Jumped the gun a little :hugs:

And being an adult isn't all about what age you are. It's your attitude, demeanor, ability to talk in a decent and mature way, etc.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Jem_x3 said:


> I actually thought some of you were decent.. obviously not. It's a damn shame. And I have posted in here before, as I am only 21 myself. You probably just never noticed because you were too wrapped up in your little cliques and groups making mindless topics perhaps..?

Hey, hey, there are decent girls, they are just the ones with the sense not to post.


----------



## Tiff

Who's been banned for stating how they feel? :wacko:


----------



## Lucy22

Lets all just be friends :hugs:


----------



## JoJo16

shut up desi. your obviously not decent as your posting


----------



## StirCrazy

buttonnose82 said:


> Can I suggest you all take a step back, and go read ALL the threads that have been locked over the past 2/3/4 weeks, don't read as a member of this area of the forum, instead read with a clear head and you might just see why these restrictions have been put in place
> 
> I logged in this morning to it must have been 20 reports from the posts closed in this area of the forum just last night, is that not ridiculous when the entire rest of the forum generated maybe 2 reports?

Sorry, I actually removed all those thread about an hour ago.

Regular users of the teen parenting forum will understand why we are clamping down. Right now, if they want to be treated like adults then I'm on the verge of closing this forum and they can use the "adult" forums.


----------



## _laura

x__amour said:


> I just feel as if the only thing that was my support system has been completely ripped away from me. I am in no group, no clique, I respond to 99.9% of threads. I get along with everyone. I barely even am a teenager. But if I step out of Teen Parenting and into Baby Club or Girly Sanctuary 99.9% of the time *I am ignored* because I'm not "popular" or "well known" but I can't even become "well known" because no one takes the time of the day to involve new people into their group, yes, I said group.
> 
> Here I have friends, even best friends that I know well, like and have respect for. I'm not saying that the arguments were necessary or needed but it's going to happen, I've seen it happen every where. I don't even think there was name calling though I've seen in Baby Club people will call other women bitches at no end.
> 
> There used to be no problem with starting a thread that said something amongst the lines of, "Slightly OT" or something of that variation. I think the only problem I've seen was any chat threads which was moved which I understand. But now I feel as if I can't talk to the only girls I feel comfortable without the fear of it being closed because now I don't know what's right or wrong. What we can or cannot post. What we can or cannot do.
> 
> I feel as if I can't just post a thread when I'm having a bad day just for BnB hugs because I DON'T know if it's allowed, tbh. All I want is for everything to be okay. To move on from the arguments because that's what we do. We're teen moms. We struggle every day but here, it's like... Some place we can go. But now I feel as if it's basically being taken away.
> 
> I am a friend to everyone. I put no one down. I try my hardest to give the best advice I can, even if I'm not close to them. But I feel as if we are all being punished over silly little arguments.
> 
> I just feel... Lost. :sad1:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

_I wish we could all get along like we used to in middle school... I wish I could bake a cake filled with rainbows and smiles and everyone would eat and be happy..._


----------



## _laura

Tiff said:


> Who's been banned for stating how they feel? :wacko:

Pansylove
She got banned for asking how to make a complaint.


----------



## amygwen

Jem_x3 said:


> I actually thought some of you were decent.. obviously not. It's a damn shame. And I have posted in here before, as I am only 21 myself. You probably just never noticed because you were too wrapped up in your little cliques and groups making mindless topics perhaps..?

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

_laura said:


> Tiff said:
> 
> 
> Who's been banned for stating how they feel? :wacko:
> 
> Pansylove
> She got banned for asking how to make a complaint.Click to expand...

:cry:


----------



## StirCrazy

_laura said:


> Tiff said:
> 
> 
> Who's been banned for stating how they feel? :wacko:
> 
> Pansylove
> She got banned for asking how to make a complaint.Click to expand...

No she didn't


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JoJo16 said:


> shut up desi. your obviously not decent as your posting

is that alice typing again? :rofl:


----------



## Char.due.jan

_laura said:


> Jem_x3 said:
> 
> 
> Stircrazy stated that she will let certain things slide.. if you want to talk about college/work and the affect on your LO fair enough. All she said was mindless topics full of people chatting rubbish will be closed. How is that unfair?
> 
> other parts of the forum have 'mindless topics full of people chatting rubbish;Click to expand...




_laura said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I just feel as if the only thing that was my support system has been completely ripped away from me. I am in no group, no clique, I respond to 99.9% of threads. I get along with everyone. I barely even am a teenager. But if I step out of Teen Parenting and into Baby Club or Girly Sanctuary 99.9% of the time *I am ignored* because I'm not "popular" or "well known" but I can't even become "well known" because no one takes the time of the day to involve new people into their group, yes, I said group.
> 
> Here I have friends, even best friends that I know well, like and have respect for. I'm not saying that the arguments were necessary or needed but it's going to happen, I've seen it happen every where. I don't even think there was name calling though I've seen in Baby Club people will call other women bitches at no end.
> 
> There used to be no problem with starting a thread that said something amongst the lines of, "Slightly OT" or something of that variation. I think the only problem I've seen was any chat threads which was moved which I understand. But now I feel as if I can't talk to the only girls I feel comfortable without the fear of it being closed because now I don't know what's right or wrong. What we can or cannot post. What we can or cannot do.
> 
> I feel as if I can't just post a thread when I'm having a bad day just for BnB hugs because I DON'T know if it's allowed, tbh. All I want is for everything to be okay. To move on from the arguments because that's what we do. We're teen moms. We struggle every day but here, it's like... Some place we can go. But now I feel as if it's basically being taken away.
> 
> I am a friend to everyone. I put no one down. I try my hardest to give the best advice I can, even if I'm not close to them. But I feel as if we are all being punished over silly little arguments.
> 
> I just feel... Lost. :sad1:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> _I wish we could all get along like we used to in middle school... I wish I could bake a cake filled with rainbows and smiles and everyone would eat and be happy..._Click to expand...

Bitch!!! You just totally stole my post :haha:


----------



## _laura

StirCrazy said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiff said:
> 
> 
> Who's been banned for stating how they feel? :wacko:
> 
> Pansylove
> She got banned for asking how to make a complaint.Click to expand...
> 
> No she didn'tClick to expand...

Yes she posted a thread about her LO, then got an infraction and then got banned for asking how to make a complaint.


----------



## Desi's_lost

.


----------



## stephx

_laura said:


> Tiff said:
> 
> 
> Who's been banned for stating how they feel? :wacko:
> 
> Pansylove
> She got banned for asking how to make a complaint.Click to expand...

She never even joins in the arguments!?! Bring aymie back!:brat:


----------



## amygwen

Everyone just needs to CHILL OUT. Seriously, get off BNB and do something else for a day and end ALL OF THIS drama. No one else needs to be banned over stupid childish arguments. I'm not against ANYONE on here which is why I feel it's sad that people are getting banned. It's depressing because all of this threads getting locked wouldn't be happening if we didn't lead it up to this and caused so many drama/attention to the teenage pregnancy section. So.. go do something else and CHILLAX :coffee: Come back tomorrow and start fresh & new!!!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Lets not turn this into an argument which just gives people ammunition to take this board away.

I've received tonnes of support on here and I'd hate to see it go. And its not about 'if you're adults post in the adult section' its about having ladies going through the same daily lives as us!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

amygwen said:


> Everyone just needs to CHILL OUT. Seriously, get off BNB and do something else for a day and end ALL OF THIS drama. No one else needs to be banned over stupid childish arguments. I'm not against ANYONE on here which is why I feel it's sad that people are getting banned. It's depressing because all of this threads getting locked wouldn't be happening if we didn't lead it up to this and caused so many drama/attention to the teenage pregnancy section. So.. go do something else and CHILLAX :coffee: Come back tomorrow and start fresh & new!!!

amy your telling me no bnb for a whole day?!?! do you think I have a life or something? ooh maybe my house will get clean for a change :haha:


----------



## StirCrazy

_laura said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiff said:
> 
> 
> Who's been banned for stating how they feel? :wacko:
> 
> Pansylove
> She got banned for asking how to make a complaint.Click to expand...
> 
> No she didn'tClick to expand...
> 
> Yes she posted a thread about her LO, then got an infraction and then got banned for asking how to make a complaint.Click to expand...


No, she didn't... but feel free to argue.


----------



## _laura

Char.due.jan said:


> Lets not turn this into an argument which just gives people ammunition to take this board away.
> 
> I've received tonnes of support on here and I'd hate to see it go. And its not about 'if you're adults post in the adult section' its about having ladies going through the same daily lives as us!

Exactly and we are 'teens' or thereabouts and part of what teens do (if you look on facebook, teen preg, any other teen forum) is gossip, and bitch then make up and not agree and form close friendships.
I can clearly see close friendships with other groups on the forum and I would feel like I couldnt fit in if this got shut down because we would all be looked down on for being teen parents and they wouldnt understand that we have to go to school and work and look after a child and we might have to rely on family for more support than others.


----------



## stephx

StirCrazy said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiff said:
> 
> 
> Who's been banned for stating how they feel? :wacko:
> 
> Pansylove
> She got banned for asking how to make a complaint.Click to expand...
> 
> No she didn'tClick to expand...
> 
> Yes she posted a thread about her LO, then got an infraction and then got banned for asking how to make a complaint.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she didn't... but feel free to argue.Click to expand...

Ok, some random shit about boats, but how is that ban worthy? People in here are directly insulting one another and you ban a member for a joke thread about pirate ships??? :dohh: WTF?


----------



## _laura

StirCrazy said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiff said:
> 
> 
> Who's been banned for stating how they feel? :wacko:
> 
> Pansylove
> She got banned for asking how to make a complaint.Click to expand...
> 
> No she didn'tClick to expand...
> 
> Yes she posted a thread about her LO, then got an infraction and then got banned for asking how to make a complaint.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she didn't... but feel free to argue.Click to expand...

Then please enlighten me on how my friend got banned.


----------



## KatelynsMummy

_laura said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> Lets not turn this into an argument which just gives people ammunition to take this board away.
> 
> I've received tonnes of support on here and I'd hate to see it go. And its not about 'if you're adults post in the adult section' its about having ladies going through the same daily lives as us!
> 
> Exactly and we are 'teens' or thereabouts and part of what teens do (if you look on facebook, teen preg, any other teen forum) is gossip, and bitch then make up and not agree and form close friendships.
> I can clearly see close friendships with other groups on the forum and I would feel like I couldnt fit in if this got shut down because we would all be looked down on for being teen parents and they wouldnt understand that we have to go to school and work and look after a child and we might have to rely on family for more support than others.Click to expand...

I just want to say, im also a teen mum, but people dont look down on you in other parts of the forum :nope:
I have never been looked down on in baby club, or anything like that, even GS.
<3


----------



## _laura

KatelynsMummy said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> Lets not turn this into an argument which just gives people ammunition to take this board away.
> 
> I've received tonnes of support on here and I'd hate to see it go. And its not about 'if you're adults post in the adult section' its about having ladies going through the same daily lives as us!
> 
> Exactly and we are 'teens' or thereabouts and part of what teens do (if you look on facebook, teen preg, any other teen forum) is gossip, and bitch then make up and not agree and form close friendships.
> I can clearly see close friendships with other groups on the forum and I would feel like I couldnt fit in if this got shut down because we would all be looked down on for being teen parents and they wouldnt understand that we have to go to school and work and look after a child and we might have to rely on family for more support than others.Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to say, im also a teen mum, but people dont look down on you in other parts of the forum :nope:
> I have never been looked down on in baby club, or anything like that, even GS.
> <3Click to expand...

I'm not meaning everyone :hugs:
Just whenever I post in BC or GS with a problem no one replies, no one seems to help me and I feel because I'm a young mum I'm looked down on as so many of the others have sided together and formed groups


----------



## StirCrazy

_laura said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiff said:
> 
> 
> Who's been banned for stating how they feel? :wacko:
> 
> Pansylove
> She got banned for asking how to make a complaint.Click to expand...
> 
> No she didn'tClick to expand...
> 
> Yes she posted a thread about her LO, then got an infraction and then got banned for asking how to make a complaint.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she didn't... but feel free to argue.Click to expand...
> 
> Then please enlighten me on how my friend got banned.Click to expand...

Bans are between admin and the member.

https://www.babyandbump.com/announcement.php?a=3


> You may not post about or on behalf of any banned member using the forum posting, private messages, or signatures features.


----------



## Desi's_lost

stephx said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiff said:
> 
> 
> Who's been banned for stating how they feel? :wacko:
> 
> Pansylove
> She got banned for asking how to make a complaint.Click to expand...
> 
> No she didn'tClick to expand...
> 
> Yes she posted a thread about her LO, then got an infraction and then got banned for asking how to make a complaint.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she didn't... but feel free to argue.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, some random shit about boats, but how is that ban worthy? People in here are directly insulting one another and you ban a member for a joke thread about pirate ships??? :dohh: WTF?Click to expand...

I think he's saying she isnt banned? :shrug:

eta: i'm lost xP


----------



## xnmd1

Char.due.jan said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem_x3 said:
> 
> 
> Stircrazy stated that she will let certain things slide.. if you want to talk about college/work and the affect on your LO fair enough. All she said was mindless topics full of people chatting rubbish will be closed. How is that unfair?
> 
> other parts of the forum have 'mindless topics full of people chatting rubbish;Click to expand...
> 
> This!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

But they aren't. If I post something in baby club NOT related to baby club, it will get moved to the appropriate section. I have had mods move my threads to the formula feeding section, post natal support, the breastfeeding section, work and finance, relationships, AND general chatter. You cant post whatever you want in baby club either.


----------



## amygwen

Can't we close this thread? I think it's causing unnecessary drama and attention that is why all other threads are being closed!


----------



## StirCrazy

Desi's_lost said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiff said:
> 
> 
> Who's been banned for stating how they feel? :wacko:
> 
> Pansylove
> She got banned for asking how to make a complaint.Click to expand...
> 
> No she didn'tClick to expand...
> 
> Yes she posted a thread about her LO, then got an infraction and then got banned for asking how to make a complaint.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she didn't... but feel free to argue.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, some random shit about boats, but how is that ban worthy? People in here are directly insulting one another and you ban a member for a joke thread about pirate ships??? :dohh: WTF?Click to expand...
> 
> I think he's saying she isnt banned? :shrug:
> 
> eta: i'm lost xPClick to expand...


No, she is banned. Just not for the reason she said.


----------



## KatelynsMummy

_laura said:


> KatelynsMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> Lets not turn this into an argument which just gives people ammunition to take this board away.
> 
> I've received tonnes of support on here and I'd hate to see it go. And its not about 'if you're adults post in the adult section' its about having ladies going through the same daily lives as us!
> 
> Exactly and we are 'teens' or thereabouts and part of what teens do (if you look on facebook, teen preg, any other teen forum) is gossip, and bitch then make up and not agree and form close friendships.
> I can clearly see close friendships with other groups on the forum and I would feel like I couldnt fit in if this got shut down because we would all be looked down on for being teen parents and they wouldnt understand that we have to go to school and work and look after a child and we might have to rely on family for more support than others.Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to say, im also a teen mum, but people dont look down on you in other parts of the forum :nope:
> I have never been looked down on in baby club, or anything like that, even GS.
> <3Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not meaning everyone :hugs:
> Just whenever I post in BC or GS with a problem no one replies, no one seems to help me and I feel because I'm a young mum I'm looked down on as so many of the others have sided together and formed groupsClick to expand...

That happens to everyone :shrug:
There isn't a group per say, but I just want you to know that no-one looks down on teen mums in there.. :hugs:
<3


----------



## amygwen

Jem_x3 said:


> Stircrazy stated that she will let certain things slide.. if you want to talk about college/work and the affect on your LO fair enough. All she said was mindless topics full of people chatting rubbish will be closed. How is that unfair?

Ummm.. Isn't Stircrazy a male? LOL


----------



## Lucy22

amygwen said:


> Can't we close this thread? I think it's causing unnecessary drama and attention that is why all other threads are being closed!

I agree...I was just asking a question, I didn't mean for it to turn into this..
:cry: :dohh: :nope:


----------



## Jem_x3

Oh no, I made a mistake. Damn this being human business.. :dohh:


----------



## StirCrazy

amygwen said:


> Jem_x3 said:
> 
> 
> Stircrazy stated that she will let certain things slide.. if you want to talk about college/work and the affect on your LO fair enough. All she said was mindless topics full of people chatting rubbish will be closed. How is that unfair?
> 
> Ummm.. Isn't Stircrazy a male? LOLClick to expand...


:lol: don't worry, I get it all the time :lol:


----------



## Jem_x3

StirCrazy said:


> :lol: don't worry, I get it all the time :lol:

If it makes you feel any better I give you permission to refer to me as a man :haha:


----------



## xnmd1

KatelynsMummy said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatelynsMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> Lets not turn this into an argument which just gives people ammunition to take this board away.
> 
> I've received tonnes of support on here and I'd hate to see it go. And its not about 'if you're adults post in the adult section' its about having ladies going through the same daily lives as us!
> 
> Exactly and we are 'teens' or thereabouts and part of what teens do (if you look on facebook, teen preg, any other teen forum) is gossip, and bitch then make up and not agree and form close friendships.
> I can clearly see close friendships with other groups on the forum and I would feel like I couldnt fit in if this got shut down because we would all be looked down on for being teen parents and they wouldnt understand that we have to go to school and work and look after a child and we might have to rely on family for more support than others.Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to say, im also a teen mum, but people dont look down on you in other parts of the forum :nope:
> I have never been looked down on in baby club, or anything like that, even GS.
> <3Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not meaning everyone :hugs:
> Just whenever I post in BC or GS with a problem no one replies, no one seems to help me and I feel because I'm a young mum I'm looked down on as so many of the others have sided together and formed groupsClick to expand...
> 
> That happens to everyone :shrug:
> There isn't a group per say, but I just want you to know that no-one looks down on teen mums in there.. :hugs:
> <3Click to expand...

That is not true either. There are loads of girls in baby club who are 18,19,20,21. I am 20 myself. No one has ever looked down on me for my age. I have made some great friends in there, who I even talk to out side of the forum. Some of them are young like myself, some of them are in their 30's. They don't care about your age, as long as you are mature whilst posting.

If _anyone_ posts in baby club, and i don't answer them , it's for one of two reasons:
1. I didn't see the thread
2. I had no useful advice


----------



## amygwen

StirCrazy said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem_x3 said:
> 
> 
> Stircrazy stated that she will let certain things slide.. if you want to talk about college/work and the affect on your LO fair enough. All she said was mindless topics full of people chatting rubbish will be closed. How is that unfair?
> 
> Ummm.. Isn't Stircrazy a male? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :lol: don't worry, I get it all the time :lol:Click to expand...

LOL. I know. I thought you were a woman for the longest time!


----------



## StirCrazy

Lucy22 said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Can't we close this thread? I think it's causing unnecessary drama and attention that is why all other threads are being closed!
> 
> I agree...I was just asking a question, I didn't mean for it to turn into this..
> :cry: :dohh: :nope:Click to expand...

It's ok. It was bound to happen (whether by you or someone else) :) The chances are the thread will eventually go off-topic and get closed naturally :)


----------



## _laura

Plus i like posting here because I get replies. I find that there are so many people in the other parts that most of the time before someones seen that would have been able to help me its on page 4/5


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I was a teen mum, I was pregnant at 16 and 18. I have never felt like I cant post anywhere else.

Replys like "old mums" etc are exactly why this trouble has been caused. Its not a big deal using other parts of the forum, really??


----------



## _laura

i just dont feel comfortable doing so. :shrug:
I feel that theres inside jokes and cliques everywhere on this forum, and in real life aswell.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

_laura said:


> i just dont feel comfortable doing so. :shrug:
> I feel that theres inside jokes and cliques everywhere on this forum, and in real life aswell.

But in the other sections we debate normally without it turning into bullying. I am so shocked by what I have seen today to be quite honest!!

SO many of us are younger parents and post all over the forum.


----------



## _laura

Midnight_Fairy said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> i just dont feel comfortable doing so. :shrug:
> I feel that theres inside jokes and cliques everywhere on this forum, and in real life aswell.
> 
> But in the other sections we debate normally without it turning into bullying. I am so shocked by what I have seen today to be quite honest!!
> 
> SO many of us are younger parents and post all over the forum.Click to expand...

Yeah but still I dont feel comfortable posting in other parts.
:shrug:
I know there are a lot of young parents, im just not happy posting somewhere else. I went through my pregnancy and the first 6 months (so far) of my sons life in the teen parts and I'm happy just staying here.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thats fair enough but I can see why the off topic subjects have gone!


----------



## _laura

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Thats fair enough but I can see why the off topic subjects have gone!

sorry i really didnt get that. :dohh:

but in all honesty girls are girls.
and teen girls are teen girls.
what did you expect. everyone to be a big happy family.


----------



## Hayley90

I was a teen mum and i have always posted elsewhere... partly because i didnt SEE the teen section till i was a whale, but thats a different matter :lol:

For those who say they dont like posting in other parts of the forum because its cliquey/groupy or w/e, how do you think others feel coming into TP and seeing the exact same set-up!? 

Which i think is what has caused all the arguments today... people have friends all over the forum, but they dont exclude people. Whereas the TP threads were excluding and picking on particular people. Which explains why in-jokes and OT threads were banned from this section, so as not to exclude others who weren't in on the joke.


----------



## jenny_wren

and this used to be a nice helpful place

:wacko::dohh:​


----------



## Lydiarose

Being a "victim" of Complete and utter bullying on this forum the last few weeks,not this section but others i can safely say how certain people who use this forum are ruining it for others,do you actually understand how shit and low your comments can make people feel??

Couldnt care less if this makes me sound weak,thats not the case at all but i personally have felt so so pushed out/picked on recently that i have no choice but not to post on BnB anymore.

All the friends ive met along the way i can no longer talk to because a selection of vile human beings decided to single me out and talk to me like a piece of dirt on persistently and on multiple occasions,and i am not prepared to put up with that nor am i willing to spend my night on the verge of tears like last night over some childish little bitches who dont even know me.

Its not just teen pregnancy that this happens everywhere on the forum,however it doesnt matter.

Mentioning no names as its obvious who im talking about,you have bullied and isolated a lovely girl on forum,with silly little inside jokes and ignorning her.

How would you feel if it was your child??

Not only that but some nasty little cow took it even futher and decided to violate her human rights and take personal pictures on to facebook.

That is absolutly disgusting,i cant wait for this person to be found out.

You expect people to treat you like adults,yet you behave like school bullys.

Your really really showing how immature you all are,and you still expect people not to judge you. :s

Being 19 myself i never ever post in here because i really cannot be arsed with all the little groups,inside jokes and bitchyness its unbelievably sad.

Stop wasting the mods time aswell,why should they have to go through god knows how many reports and sort it all out??

This is a place for WOMEN to talk about whatever that may be . . . not for CHILDREN to piss around and behave like bullys.


----------



## _laura

Lydia, I'm really sorry you got treated that way :hugs:
Honestly I have no idea what you are on about in regards to who got bullied and violated human rights etc (I've not been on for a few days)


----------



## vinteenage

Yeah I have no idea what youre speaking of Lydia. Can you just say it? Or is it not allowed...


----------



## Jem_x3

Lydia :( You know how I feel about what happened I'm so sorry this has upset you hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lydiarose

Jem_x3 said:


> Lydia :( You know how I feel about what happened I'm so sorry this has upset you hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

jem your an absolute star x


----------



## jadesh101

Lydiarose said:


> Being a "victim" of Complete and utter bullying on this forum the last few weeks,not this section but others i can safely say how certain people who use this forum are ruining it for others,do you actually understand how shit and low your comments can make people feel??
> 
> Couldnt care less if this makes me sound weak,thats not the case at all but i personally have felt so so pushed out/picked on recently that i have no choice but not to post on BnB anymore.
> 
> All the friends ive met along the way i can no longer talk to because a selection of vile human beings decided to single me out and talk to me like a piece of dirt on persistently and on multiple occasions,and i am not prepared to put up with that nor am i willing to spend my night on the verge of tears like last night over some childish little bitches who dont even know me.
> 
> Its not just teen pregnancy that this happens everywhere on the forum,however it doesnt matter.
> 
> Mentioning no names as its obvious who im talking about,you have bullied and isolated a lovely girl on forum,with silly little inside jokes and ignorning her.
> 
> How would you feel if it was your child??
> 
> Not only that but some nasty little cow took it even futher and decided to violate her human rights and take personal pictures on to facebook.
> 
> That is absolutly disgusting,i cant wait for this person to be found out.
> 
> You expect people to treat you like adults,yet you behave like school bullys.
> 
> Your really really showing how immature you all are,and you still expect people not to judge you. :s
> 
> Being 19 myself i never ever post in here because i really cannot be arsed with all the little groups,inside jokes and bitchyness its unbelievably sad.
> 
> Stop wasting the mods time aswell,why should they have to go through god knows how many reports and sort it all out??
> 
> This is a place for WOMEN to talk about whatever that may be . . . not for CHILDREN to piss around and behave like bullys.

wss !!! :hugs:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Lydia :hugs: What has gone on was digusting. If you ever need a friend or someone to talk to you can always PM me :hugs: xx


----------



## dani_tinks

:hugs: Lydia xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

What I mean IS: Teenage parenting for teenage parenting is fine, but for other subjects use other parts of the forum, maybe you will get to know other people too. The teen section is a SUB forum not a forum on its own!


----------



## Lydiarose

The saddest part is i got so much support and made some lovely friends on this forum and now i cant even talk to them :(

I put people on my ignore list and one inpaticullar tried everything possible to still pick on me search out my threads and repeatedly call me stupid,unfunny or just completely ignore me and isolate me from the thread.

You seriouslly need to think about how your comments make people feel,its not fucking on at all.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Lydiarose said:


> The saddest part is i got so much support and made some lovely friends on this forum and now i cant even talk to them :(
> 
> I put people on my ignore list and one inpaticullar tried everything possible to still pick on me search out my threads and repeatedly call me stupid,unfunny or just completely ignore me and isolate me from the thread.
> 
> You seriouslly need to think about how your comments make people feel,its not fucking on at all.

Then they must have nothing better to do. It's worrying that mothers can act in they way some have acted. You disereved none of it. 

The people involved can all say we are younger we may be immature in arguments etc. Yes some of you are very young but you made an adult desision to have a baby so you now should start acting like adults instead of resorting to name calling and bullying. You know who you are and I hope you have realised that some of the conduct towards each other has been shocking x

ETA: Sorry I'm late adding to the thread I have been working all week and I am only just catching up with it. x


----------



## vinteenage

Can these..harsh words be pointed at direct names? I don't believe I'm a big part of anything that's happened and I'm getting a little offended reading all of this. Plus, it's all very vague. I have no idea what went on.


----------



## Lydiarose

vinteenage said:


> Can these..harsh words be pointed at direct names? I don't believe I'm a big part of anything that's happened and I'm getting a little offended reading all of this. Plus, it's all very vague. I have no idea what went on.


is it not obvious what went on in here last night?
and what was said to who :nope:

Im not mentioning any names because im pretty sure its against BnB rules . . .


----------



## _laura

vinteenage said:


> Can these..harsh words be pointed at direct names? I don't believe I'm a big part of anything that's happened and I'm getting a little offended reading all of this. Plus, it's all very vague. I have no idea what went on.

Ditto. I feel that posting my own personal opinions on here I have been attacked by a few people


----------



## Jem_x3

The threads were deleted so some people may have missed them.

I retract my last statement, she's been unbanned. Perhaps that should put back a few smiles. Again I don't know why everyone can't just play by the rules and get along..


----------



## vinteenage

Lydiarose said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Can these..harsh words be pointed at direct names? I don't believe I'm a big part of anything that's happened and I'm getting a little offended reading all of this. Plus, it's all very vague. I have no idea what went on.
> 
> 
> is it not obvious what went on in here last night?
> and what was said to who :nope:
> 
> Im not mentioning any names because im pretty sure its against BnB rules . . .Click to expand...

Um no, I wasn't on at all last night and I believe all the threads that pertain to it are closed...so it's not "obvious" at all to those who weren't here to view it.


----------



## rjb

I'll at least fill people in. Someone took leonie's naked pics off of the body of a woman thread and made a fake Facebook of it.


----------



## Burchy314

I just want to say that it is NOT just Teen Moms who act this way, we are just the only ones who get attacked for it. I came on here and I seriously have NO idea what to post here anymore. 
I LOVE THIS FORUM!! It has helped me soooo much and I have made some great friends. I can't imagine not coming on here and talking to everyone, but now all I want to do is punch my computer because all of this bugs me so much.

I do not feel comfortable posting anywhere else because EVERY SINGLE TIME I have I was IGNORED!!!! So why would I want to keep trying. When the chat threads get moved and the weight loss thread got moved, I never went back to it because I never think to go to the other forums because I forget that our thread was moved there. 

I honestly feel like I have lost the support. I feel like everyone on here looks at me like I am a stupid teenage mother who acts like a chid and can't take care of my kid and that is depressing. I do EVERYTHING I can for my daughter! I am a GREAT mother! It doesn't matter that I am 18! And alot of the people that are saying how horrilble we all are DON'T KNOW THE WHOLE STORY!!!!! I come on here EVERYDAY and read EVERYTHING in this forum. I have seen it all and honestly I still don't understand why things are getting locked.

WHen I came on here and saw that threads were locked and I read them and they weren't mean AT ALL and they were only locked because they were OFF TOPIC. SO FUCKING WHAT they werent mean! WHY LOCK SOMETHING THAT WAS COMPLETLY NICE!!!

GAHHHHH SO PISSED!


----------



## rjb

There was also a huge argument between leonie and girls here prior to the Facebook


----------



## vinteenage

rjb said:


> I'll at least fill people in. Someone took leonie's naked pics off of the body of a woman thread and made a fake Facebook of it.

What?!?! Jesus christ, all right, that's disgusting. Were these people banned? I fucking hope so.


----------



## _laura

Tina :hugs:
I'm on facebook if you want a chat hun


----------



## MissMamma

I feel like we're all suddenly being judged v harshly by a new 'clique'! Its not fair, because of the owrds of a few the whole of the teen parenting section is being punished and we are all being tarnished as immature and 'vile' and I dont think its fair


----------



## rjb

vinteenage said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> I'll at least fill people in. Someone took leonie's naked pics off of the body of a woman thread and made a fake Facebook of it.
> 
> What?!?! Jesus christ, all right, that's disgusting. Were these people banned? I fucking hope so.Click to expand...

No one knows who did it. Yet.


----------



## StirCrazy

Can we keep on-topic please. This is a seperate matter (and one I'm pretty sure is on my list to deal with - I've been away for a while so got a lot to catch up with).

Ta.


----------



## Jem_x3

What happened to Leonie is not why this is happening. Though that's what bought to light what was going on. Anywho..

The threads in question have been deleted - there was alot of inside jokes, pushing people out and mindless words that had nothing to do with chatting about daily goings on, children, school, OH's or whatever else we generally post about. It was just sillyness. The locking of the threads is a repercussion of this. As has been stated before I don't think you're going to have your thread locked if you post relates to you, your life and your LO.

Just don't post. "Lol aardvarks forever" "luff my bby galdem 4eva" Or whatever else rubbish was posted for no reason. Seems pretty fair.


----------



## Char.due.jan

And targeting one members posts and quoting them seems pretty unfair too.


----------



## Jem_x3

Oh my lord :dohh: Are you looking for a fight? Seriously. It's just all I could remember of what was being posted. I'm not targeting anyone whatsoever. But I don't have a photographic memory, I do apologise.


----------



## Lydiarose

Char.due.jan said:


> And targeting one members posts and quoting them seems pretty unfair too.

Maybe they shouldnt have said such nasty things then it wouldnt get quoted as it sticks out in peoples minds . . . just a thought :wacko:


----------



## Char.due.jan

aardvarks forever lol? Is that offensive to you?!? Wow.


----------



## _laura

yeah but I put something similar to what she wrote second (in my sig) and I'm in no way connected to what has been said.
I've said before that I've been away and come back to friends being banned and shit.
So yes I do feel targeted.


----------



## Lydiarose

Char.due.jan said:


> aardvarks forever lol? Is that offensive to you?!? Wow.

Oh for gods sake,obviously you dont see the bigger picture or you do and your just trying to be "clever"


----------



## Jem_x3

Char.. please listen to what I am saying. It is not offensive to me. It is just an example of something that has nothing to do with teenage parenting. Which is why topics like that have been locked and aren't allowed.

Am I not making myself clear? I'm not looking to fight with you. :confused:


----------



## fantastica

Is this actually still going on?

If it was just left alone, i'm sure things would just go back to normal pretty quickly. The more people bang on about it, the worse things are getting.


----------



## lucy_x

i go for a nap and this happens...........


----------



## StirCrazy

fantastica said:


> Is this actually still going on?
> 
> If it was just left alone, i'm sure things would just go back to normal pretty quickly. The more people bang on about it, the worse things are getting.

Yep :) The sooner things get back to normal (and the mods have had a rest running to the teen parenting forum after dozens of post reports) the sooner we ease up with things like this. Unfortunately as with all things the few ruin it for the many :)


----------



## Jem_x3

lucy_x said:


> i go for a nap and this happens...........

Nap.. sounds like a plan :haha:


----------



## Marlarky

This thread has become pointless.

I would think that mainly anything us teen/young mommies have to say is acceptable, for example: subjects on teen parenting, issues with FOB/OH, school and uni, including stressful topics that dont include LO, right?? :shrug: Young moms can relate to all that which include LO, and even if it doesnt. Can't we just post a thread saying "Ive had a shit day" and rant and rave about it, even if it doesnt involve LO, and we are just looking for some support?? We shouldnt have to go to a whole different section just to post that we have had a bad day if LO wasnt the reason it was bad. 

I mean now, Aardvarks........:haha: Unless you are sleeping with one and youre worried about how its going to affect LO :haha: That really IS off-topic and you girls know that!!! But other posts are getting locked for dumb reasons, i really agree!!!

But these girls SHOULD be treated like adults even if they are in "teenage parenting". No matter how they act. If they act immature, Ignore them!! How hard is that? But if they are acting mature and like an adult, then why should they be discriminated against just because they find it comfortable to post in a TEEN section??

Im 20, pregnant with my 2nd in a year, and living on my own. I post in TEEN PREGNANCY because I feel comfortable, because I am young, I find more support than in single parents section, because a lot of teen pregnancy girls have issues with FOB too.

I mean yes, I posted in teen parenting when I had suspicions I was pregnant with my second, but it was too early to get a positive hpt, and I asked for support. And all anyone said was things like "maybe you should have gotten on birth control so this didnt happen." It wasnt the support I was looking for, and yes I am being vague because I dont remember or have the slightest clue who replied to that thread. I just didnt feel supported at all in a time when I needed all the support I could get. I have no family, not many friends now that Im a mom, and my own mom would kick me out if I confided in her. Its just a shame that some people in the thread ARE on a high horse, when they should accept everyone that comes in looking for help.

Oh, and Jem, stop posting, you look really pathetic arguing in a section you dont even post in :dohh:


----------



## Jem_x3

Marlarky said:


> Oh, and Jem, stop posting, you look really pathetic arguing in a section you dont even post in :dohh:

Ermm.. that was really uncalled for. I have posted in here before. Very rarely, but I'm only 21 myself. I'm also not arguing. And I'm not pathetic. :thumbup: I haven't called anyone names so I'm stumped as to why you think you have the right to insult me. But hey ho. Such is life.


----------



## buttonnose82

Marlarky said:


> This thread has become pointless.
> 
> I would think that mainly anything us teen/young mommies have to say is acceptable, for example: subjects on teen parenting, issues with FOB/OH, school and uni, including stressful topics that dont include LO, right?? :shrug: Young moms can relate to all that which include LO, and even if it doesnt. Can't we just post a thread saying "Ive had a shit day" and rant and rave about it, even if it doesnt involve LO, and we are just looking for some support?? We shouldnt have to go to a whole different section just to post that we have had a bad day if LO wasnt the reason it was bad.
> 
> I mean now, Aardvarks........:haha: Unless you are sleeping with one and youre worried about how its going to affect LO :haha: That really IS off-topic and you girls know that!!! But other posts are getting locked for dumb reasons, i really agree!!!
> 
> *But these girls SHOULD be treated like adults even if they are in "teenage parenting". No matter how they act. If they act immature, Ignore them!! *How hard is that? But if they are acting mature and like an adult, then why should they be discriminated against just because they find it comfortable to post in a TEEN section??
> 
> Im 20, pregnant with my 2nd in a year, and living on my own. I post in TEEN PREGNANCY because I feel comfortable, because I am young, I find more support than in single parents section, because a lot of teen pregnancy girls have issues with FOB too.
> 
> I mean yes, I posted in teen parenting when I had suspicions I was pregnant with my second, but it was too early to get a positive hpt, and I asked for support. And all anyone said was things like "maybe you should have gotten on birth control so this didnt happen." It wasnt the support I was looking for, and yes I am being vague because I dont remember or have the slightest clue who replied to that thread. I just didnt feel supported at all in a time when I needed all the support I could get. I have no family, not many friends now that Im a mom, and my own mom would kick me out if I confided in her. Its just a shame that some people in the thread ARE on a high horse, when they should accept everyone that comes in looking for help.
> 
> *Oh, and Jem, stop posting, you look really pathetic arguing in a section you dont even post in *

First bolded bit - sadly we can't ignore it when we get dozens & dozens of reports over comments made in this section!

second bolded bit - no need for comments like that


----------



## Marlarky

It just looked pathetic, that you have a million posts on all 16 pages, arguing about this bullsh*t. What an easy way to become a "chat happy bnb member"

Im not getting sucked into all this. Just wanted my opinion to be heard!!!


----------



## StirCrazy

Marlarky said:


> But other posts are getting locked for dumb reasons, i really agree!!!

What dumb reasons are those?



Marlarky said:


> But these girls SHOULD be treated like adults even if they are in "teenage parenting". No matter how they act. If they act immature, Ignore them!! How hard is that? But if they are acting mature and like an adult, then why should they be discriminated against just because they find it comfortable to post in a TEEN section??

That's what this thread is about... they weren't acting as adults (and the few ruined it for the others). You know what prompted the clamp down on off-topic threads, right?


----------



## Jem_x3

Marlarky said:


> It just looked pathetic, that you have a million posts on all 16 pages, arguing about this bullsh*t. What an easy way to become a "chat happy bnb member"
> 
> Im not getting sucked into all this. Just wanted my opinion to be heard!!!

Again, I'd really rather you didn't assume that I'm posting just to get my post count up. Ermm.. again uncalled for but sure. I don't know if you know what's gone on but that's why I was arguing, because I wasn't happy with what went on. I'm not going to insult you, I apologise if my posts have offended you and my post count has offended you.


----------



## Marlarky

Wow now Im getting attacked lol i just said i didnt want to argue with all of you admins who are firing back so fast, i just wanted to post my opinions like we should be ALLOWED to on this site.


----------



## rjb

Marlarky said:


> This thread has become pointless.
> 
> I would think that mainly anything us teen/young mommies have to say is acceptable, for example: subjects on teen parenting, issues with FOB/OH, school and uni, including stressful topics that dont include LO, right?? :shrug: Young moms can relate to all that which include LO, and even if it doesnt. Can't we just post a thread saying "Ive had a shit day" and rant and rave about it, even if it doesnt involve LO, and we are just looking for some support?? We shouldnt have to go to a whole different section just to post that we have had a bad day if LO wasnt the reason it was bad.
> 
> I mean now, Aardvarks........:haha: Unless you are sleeping with one and youre worried about how its going to affect LO :haha: That really IS off-topic and you girls know that!!! But other posts are getting locked for dumb reasons, i really agree!!!
> 
> But these girls SHOULD be treated like adults even if they are in "teenage parenting". No matter how they act. If they act immature, Ignore them!! How hard is that? But if they are acting mature and like an adult, then why should they be discriminated against just because they find it comfortable to post in a TEEN section??
> 
> Im 20, pregnant with my 2nd in a year, and living on my own. I post in TEEN PREGNANCY because I feel comfortable, because I am young, I find more support than in single parents section, because a lot of teen pregnancy girls have issues with FOB too.
> 
> I mean yes, I posted in teen parenting when I had suspicions I was pregnant with my second, but it was too early to get a positive hpt, and I asked for support. And all anyone said was things like "maybe you should have gotten on birth control so this didnt happen." It wasnt the support I was looking for, and yes I am being vague because I dont remember or have the slightest clue who replied to that thread. I just didnt feel supported at all in a time when I needed all the support I could get. I have no family, not many friends now that Im a mom, and my own mom would kick me out if I confided in her. Its just a shame that some people in the thread ARE on a high horse, when they should accept everyone that comes in looking for help.
> 
> Oh, and Jem, stop posting, you look really pathetic arguing in a section you dont even post in :dohh:

I agree with this. I've been one of the girls to not get the support I needed at times and I've even been openly picked on, but I don't think the whole forum should be punished.

Also, I missed that you were pregnant! Congrats! You're brave to take that much on!


----------



## Marlarky

Jem_x3 said:


> Marlarky said:
> 
> 
> It just looked pathetic, that you have a million posts on all 16 pages, arguing about this bullsh*t. What an easy way to become a "chat happy bnb member"
> 
> Im not getting sucked into all this. Just wanted my opinion to be heard!!!
> 
> Again, I'd really rather you didn't assume that I'm posting just to get my post count up. Ermm.. again uncalled for but sure. I don't know if you know what's gone on but that's why I was arguing, because I wasn't happy with what went on. I'm not going to insult you, I apologise if my posts have offended you and my post count has offended you.Click to expand...

Please dont get so offended, this whole thread has become pretty pathetic in general. So much drama that is so uncalled for.


----------



## StirCrazy

Marlarky said:


> Wow now Im getting attacked lol i just said i didnt want to argue with all of you admins who are firing back so fast, i just wanted to post my opinions like we should be ALLOWED to on this site.

TBH I didn't really understand your post as this is as a direct reponse to something that happened in the Teen Parenting forum (hence why it only affects this forum). I just noticed those two points and wondered what you meant?


----------



## Jem_x3

I'm not offended :rofl:


----------



## Marlarky

rjb said:


> Marlarky said:
> 
> 
> This thread has become pointless.
> 
> I would think that mainly anything us teen/young mommies have to say is acceptable, for example: subjects on teen parenting, issues with FOB/OH, school and uni, including stressful topics that dont include LO, right?? :shrug: Young moms can relate to all that which include LO, and even if it doesnt. Can't we just post a thread saying "Ive had a shit day" and rant and rave about it, even if it doesnt involve LO, and we are just looking for some support?? We shouldnt have to go to a whole different section just to post that we have had a bad day if LO wasnt the reason it was bad.
> 
> I mean now, Aardvarks........:haha: Unless you are sleeping with one and youre worried about how its going to affect LO :haha: That really IS off-topic and you girls know that!!! But other posts are getting locked for dumb reasons, i really agree!!!
> 
> But these girls SHOULD be treated like adults even if they are in "teenage parenting". No matter how they act. If they act immature, Ignore them!! How hard is that? But if they are acting mature and like an adult, then why should they be discriminated against just because they find it comfortable to post in a TEEN section??
> 
> Im 20, pregnant with my 2nd in a year, and living on my own. I post in TEEN PREGNANCY because I feel comfortable, because I am young, I find more support than in single parents section, because a lot of teen pregnancy girls have issues with FOB too.
> 
> I mean yes, I posted in teen parenting when I had suspicions I was pregnant with my second, but it was too early to get a positive hpt, and I asked for support. And all anyone said was things like "maybe you should have gotten on birth control so this didnt happen." It wasnt the support I was looking for, and yes I am being vague because I dont remember or have the slightest clue who replied to that thread. I just didnt feel supported at all in a time when I needed all the support I could get. I have no family, not many friends now that Im a mom, and my own mom would kick me out if I confided in her. Its just a shame that some people in the thread ARE on a high horse, when they should accept everyone that comes in looking for help.
> 
> Oh, and Jem, stop posting, you look really pathetic arguing in a section you dont even post in :dohh:
> 
> I agree with this. I've been one of the girls to not get the support I needed at times and I've even been openly picked on, but I don't think the whole forum should be punished.
> 
> Also, I missed that you were pregnant! Congrats! You're brave to take that much on!Click to expand...

thank you!

see thats the support we need on this forum, which is what my post was mainly about and im getting fired back on for my opinion lol. Admins, not trying to offend you AT ALL, but i just feel you need to be a little less "trigger happy"


----------



## lucy_x

edited :wacko:


----------



## jenny_wren

:sleep:​


----------



## nickyXjayno

I'm a young mummy to be but don't post in this section much as I do find it can be a little heated, a few girls here seem to get offended/argue easily.
I don't feel like I would get much support here =/.
Which is really gutting actually as could do with some support from girls my age and who had unplanned pregnancies.
I feel a bit out of place amonst the older ladies who have very much planned their babies and some have struggled to get their.
Like I'm a slap in the face or something, I guess.

Just an outsiders perspective x.


----------



## BrandysBabies

This comes to mind............................

"If you don't want to get treated like children, then quit acting like children."


----------



## jenny_wren

i remember asking for this forum to be
opened and posting the first day it was!
it's only recently that it's gone down hill

:nope:

seems a waste considering we asked for
ages and now it's being used to bully members 
and stir trouble ....

if you wanna bitch and moan, do it on fb
or something, all you're going to do is put new
members off, new members that might need
help and support, kindly take it elsewhere,
it's not fair on those who want to use this
section for the reasons it was opened for!​


----------



## polo_princess

Havent you ladies got better things to be doing with your time? jeez :dohh:

Thanks for all the crap today and wasting the teams time :thumbup:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

jenny_wren said:


> i remember asking for this forum to be
> opened and posting the first day it was!
> it's only recently that it's gone down hill
> 
> :nope:
> 
> seems a waste considering we asked for
> ages and now it's being used to bully members
> and stir trouble ....
> 
> if you wanna bitch and moan, do it on fb
> or something, all you're going to do is put new
> members off, new members that might need
> help and support, kindly take it elsewhere,
> it's not fair on those who want to use this
> section for the reasons it was opened for!​

:thumbup: When I joined in 2008 this place was a haven for teen mums. Myself included. But now it has gone down hill fast :( xx


----------



## happydino

This entire forum is PATHETIC now.
Dont you people realise that this is the INTERNET?
We work, we raise our kids, pay bills and then we come on here to let off steam. We come to talk to friends but NOW we're not allowed to like people apparently or we're in a clique, we're bullies. We have to spell out jokes everyone will get or we're evil and immature.

This is why I dont like females as a general rule. The only thing people on bnb have in common is fertility or wanting to be fertile, that doesnt mean we're all going to be best friends. Why can't we have a few favourite people? We're not hurting anyone. I'm sure you all have preferences. If you feel left out then that's your problem. If there's a convo you want to be a part of then either join in or move on. I'm not here to stroke your ego or be your carer. I dont demand full attention in threads and neither should anyone. 

I went on bnb for friends with children and I found them. And I also found alot of sad sacks who seem to be unable to function without a support group, the report button and friendly emoticons. If I want to be in a clique, even though that's such a fucking playground term then I will. How DARE mods now tell us who we can and cant be friends with. 
They're treating us like children and it's insulting.

Also, why is disagreeing suddenly bullying? If you really have that little backbone then you shouldnt be allowed access to the internet. The world doesnt revolve around you, and you arent a princess.


----------



## danniemum2be

TP has definitely gone down hill, sad really


----------



## moondrops

Marlarky said:


> Oh, and Jem, stop posting, you look really pathetic arguing in a section you dont even post in :dohh:

So you tell Jem that basically she's not ALLOWED to post in teen parenting as she's not a regular poster in here yet then you state that you "just wanted to post my opinions like we should be ALLOWED to on this site" what gives you the right to tell people where they can and can't post?


----------



## Marlarky

moondrops said:


> Marlarky said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and Jem, stop posting, you look really pathetic arguing in a section you dont even post in :dohh:
> 
> So you tell Jem that basically she's not ALLOWED to post in teen parenting as she's not a regular poster in here yet then you state that you "just wanted to post my opinions like we should be ALLOWED to on this site" what gives you the right to tell people where they can and can't post?Click to expand...

i stopped posting because this thread is dead. i shouldnt have said that, yet i wanted my opinion heard. then when i asked her not to be offended she laughed and said she wasnt, so my statement doesnt hold up anymore.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

happydino said:


> This entire forum is PATHETIC now.
> Dont you people realise that this is the INTERNET?
> We work, we raise our kids, pay bills and then we come on here to let off steam. We come to talk to friends but NOW we're not allowed to like people apparently or we're in a clique, we're bullies. We have to spell out jokes everyone will get or we're evil and immature.
> 
> This is why I dont like females as a general rule. The only thing people on bnb have in common is fertility or wanting to be fertile, that doesnt mean we're all going to be best friends. Why can't we have a few favourite people? We're not hurting anyone. I'm sure you all have preferences. If you feel left out then that's your problem. If there's a convo you want to be a part of then either join in or move on. I'm not here to stroke your ego or be your carer. I dont demand full attention in threads and neither should anyone.
> 
> I went on bnb for friends with children and I found them. And I also found alot of sad sacks who seem to be unable to function without a support group, the report button and friendly emoticons. If I want to be in a clique, even though that's such a fucking playground term then I will. How DARE mods now tell us who we can and cant be friends with.
> They're treating us like children and it's insulting.
> 
> Also, why is disagreeing suddenly bullying? If you really have that little backbone then you shouldnt be allowed access to the internet. The world doesnt revolve around you, and you arent a princess.

Some of the comments I saw were not just a disagreement. There was name calling, singling people out and generally being nasty. Some of the mum's were acting like children x


----------



## Marlarky

I mean i wanted the rest of my post heard, not the part about Jem. I wouldve apologized but she said she wasnt offended, so its old news.


----------



## KatelynsMummy

happydino said:


> This entire forum is PATHETIC now.
> Dont you people realise that this is the INTERNET?
> We work, we raise our kids, pay bills and then we come on here to let off steam. We come to talk to friends but NOW we're not allowed to like people apparently or we're in a clique, we're bullies. We have to spell out jokes everyone will get or we're evil and immature.
> 
> This is why I dont like females as a general rule. The only thing people on bnb have in common is fertility or wanting to be fertile, that doesnt mean we're all going to be best friends. Why can't we have a few favourite people? We're not hurting anyone. I'm sure you all have preferences. If you feel left out then that's your problem. If there's a convo you want to be a part of then either join in or move on. I'm not here to stroke your ego or be your carer. I dont demand full attention in threads and neither should anyone.
> 
> I went on bnb for friends with children and I found them. And I also found alot of sad sacks who seem to be unable to function without a support group, the report button and friendly emoticons. If I want to be in a clique, even though that's such a fucking playground term then I will. How DARE mods now tell us who we can and cant be friends with.
> They're treating us like children and it's insulting.
> 
> Also, why is disagreeing suddenly bullying? If you really have that little backbone then you shouldnt be allowed access to the internet. The world doesnt revolve around you, and you arent a princess.

and its comments like that, that turns threads sour.
Seriously, if this doesnt stop, the sub-forum of TP will be gone :shrug:
<3


----------



## StirCrazy

happydino said:


> How DARE mods now tell us who we can and cant be friends with.

Huh? :? I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about :|


----------



## lily123

Okay, someone said they'd like a mature and diplomatic response, so here is mine.

This thread has genuinely made me cry.
I can KIND OF understand why you have a zero tolerance policy on spam, and totally off topic threads, because this is after all, a teen parenting forum, but i do believe this is slightly unfair.
Any person at all who knows me on BnB will tell you that i'm an extremely fair and non-biased person, and i genuinely believe that we are being treated like children.
The same arguments and disagreements happen all over the forum, baby club, breastfeeding, formula feeding, everywhere, and yet this section is the only one to be reprimanded? I for one, apologize when i have been out of order, i'm very quick to hold my hands up and admit i am in the wrong, as i have seen many others do as well, because i believe that is a sign of maturity and 'being the bigger person' so to speak.

I do respect the mods for doing their job, of course, but i can't help feeling like this is very unfair and this section is being targeted. I am not a child, i am 21 years old and genuinely a nice person, i know many other girls on teen parenting are too, so really, after just 2 or 3 arguments where horrid things were said (both ways) and people agreed to let it go, is this really necessary?

Please tell me if i'm wrong, i'm just asking a question.
x


----------



## happydino

StirCrazy said:


> happydino said:
> 
> 
> How DARE mods now tell us who we can and cant be friends with.
> 
> Huh? :? I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about :|Click to expand...

Really? That's interesting because if I dare have a laugh with my friends Im in a clique, Im a bully, Im a terrible mother.

So it's either stay friends and face abuse or drop them.

No?


----------



## annawrigley

:coffee:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I don't see why Mod's are getting criticised. In some of the thread there was clear bullying and singling other members out. They were stopping other members being made to feel like they don't belong, they are trying to make sure this place stays a place of support. Not a place for spiteful, childish and damn right disgusting comments. Us teen mum's struggle against the stereotype attached to us everyday. Constantly trying to prove we CAN be mature and act like adults but if someone came into his. Their usually incorrect generalisations will be proven right x


----------



## happydino

KatelynsMummy said:


> happydino said:
> 
> 
> This entire forum is PATHETIC now.
> Dont you people realise that this is the INTERNET?
> We work, we raise our kids, pay bills and then we come on here to let off steam. We come to talk to friends but NOW we're not allowed to like people apparently or we're in a clique, we're bullies. We have to spell out jokes everyone will get or we're evil and immature.
> 
> This is why I dont like females as a general rule. The only thing people on bnb have in common is fertility or wanting to be fertile, that doesnt mean we're all going to be best friends. Why can't we have a few favourite people? We're not hurting anyone. I'm sure you all have preferences. If you feel left out then that's your problem. If there's a convo you want to be a part of then either join in or move on. I'm not here to stroke your ego or be your carer. I dont demand full attention in threads and neither should anyone.
> 
> I went on bnb for friends with children and I found them. And I also found alot of sad sacks who seem to be unable to function without a support group, the report button and friendly emoticons. If I want to be in a clique, even though that's such a fucking playground term then I will. How DARE mods now tell us who we can and cant be friends with.
> They're treating us like children and it's insulting.
> 
> Also, why is disagreeing suddenly bullying? If you really have that little backbone then you shouldnt be allowed access to the internet. The world doesnt revolve around you, and you arent a princess.
> 
> and its comments like that, that turns threads sour.
> Seriously, if this doesnt stop, the sub-forum of TP will be gone :shrug:
> <3Click to expand...

Pretty sure the thread was sour before me.
And that we're all being dictated about what we can and cant talk about.
But no I bring the place down. 

Bnb motto - keep to the status quo and agree with the mods and their clique or you're roung.


----------



## StirCrazy

lily123 said:


> Okay, someone said they'd like a mature and diplomatic response, so here is mine.
> 
> This thread has genuinely made me cry.
> I can KIND OF understand why you have a zero tolerance policy on spam, and totally off topic threads, because this is after all, a teen parenting forum, but i do believe this is slightly unfair.
> Any person at all who knows me on BnB will tell you that i'm an extremely fair and non-biased person, and i genuinely believe that we are being treated like children.
> The same arguments and disagreements happen all over the forum, baby club, breastfeeding, formula feeding, everywhere, and yet this section is the only one to be reprimanded? I for one, apologize when i have been out of order, i'm very quick to hold my hands up and admit i am in the wrong, as i have seen many others do as well, because i believe that is a sign of maturity and 'being the bigger person' so to speak.
> 
> I do respect the mods for doing their job, of course, but i can't help feeling like this is very unfair and this section is being targeted. I am not a child, i am 21 years old and genuinely a nice person, i know many other girls on teen parenting are too, so really, after just 2 or 3 arguments where horrid things were said (both ways) and people agreed to let it go, is this really necessary?
> 
> Please tell me if i'm wrong, i'm just asking a question.
> x

This isn't a permanent policy. It's just over some recent activity in the Teen Parenting Forum (which has now been removed). As soon things carm down and treat the place as it was intended, then we will ease up (after all, it was the off-topic element that was the problem).


----------



## StirCrazy

happydino said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happydino said:
> 
> 
> How DARE mods now tell us who we can and cant be friends with.
> 
> Huh? :? I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about :|Click to expand...
> 
> Really? That's interesting because if I dare have a laugh with my friends Im in a clique, Im a bully, Im a terrible mother.
> 
> So it's either stay friends and face abuse or drop them.
> 
> No?Click to expand...

Still lost me... I've not used the words clique, bully or terrible mother in any of my posts :?


----------



## KatelynsMummy

happydino said:


> KatelynsMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happydino said:
> 
> 
> This entire forum is PATHETIC now.
> Dont you people realise that this is the INTERNET?
> We work, we raise our kids, pay bills and then we come on here to let off steam. We come to talk to friends but NOW we're not allowed to like people apparently or we're in a clique, we're bullies. We have to spell out jokes everyone will get or we're evil and immature.
> 
> This is why I dont like females as a general rule. The only thing people on bnb have in common is fertility or wanting to be fertile, that doesnt mean we're all going to be best friends. Why can't we have a few favourite people? We're not hurting anyone. I'm sure you all have preferences. If you feel left out then that's your problem. If there's a convo you want to be a part of then either join in or move on. I'm not here to stroke your ego or be your carer. I dont demand full attention in threads and neither should anyone.
> 
> I went on bnb for friends with children and I found them. And I also found alot of sad sacks who seem to be unable to function without a support group, the report button and friendly emoticons. If I want to be in a clique, even though that's such a fucking playground term then I will. How DARE mods now tell us who we can and cant be friends with.
> They're treating us like children and it's insulting.
> 
> Also, why is disagreeing suddenly bullying? If you really have that little backbone then you shouldnt be allowed access to the internet. The world doesnt revolve around you, and you arent a princess.
> 
> and its comments like that, that turns threads sour.
> Seriously, if this doesnt stop, the sub-forum of TP will be gone :shrug:
> <3Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure the thread was sour before me.
> And that we're all being dictated about what we can and cant talk about.
> But no I bring the place down.
> 
> Bnb motto - keep to the status quo and agree with the mods and their clique or you're roung.Click to expand...

I didnt say you made it sour, or that you "brought the place down"
What I said was, its * comments * like that, that make threads sour.
<3


----------



## annawrigley

Arguments start from everywhere not just off-topic threads :dohh:
Why not ban threads on breastfeeding/ear piercing/circumcision because they ALWAYS turn foul and FAR worse insults are thrown about. Thats in the mature section huh :coffee:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

There is nothing wrong with having groups of friends. But why does that mean nastiness? Sadly the actions of the minority often effect the majority i.e. Restrictions. But if we all prove we can get along and not resort to spitefulness and immature games then the restrictions will be lifted xx


----------



## happydino

StirCrazy said:


> happydino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happydino said:
> 
> 
> How DARE mods now tell us who we can and cant be friends with.
> 
> Huh? :? I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about :|Click to expand...
> 
> Really? That's interesting because if I dare have a laugh with my friends Im in a clique, Im a bully, Im a terrible mother.
> 
> So it's either stay friends and face abuse or drop them.
> 
> No?Click to expand...
> 
> Still lost me... I've not used the words clique, bully or terrible mother in any of my posts :?Click to expand...


Well I wasnt saying you, I said mods.
And just bnbers in general.

Im off anyway, because this isnt how I wanna spend my night.


----------



## PinkyPonk

jesus I'm actually speachless after reading this thread :S


----------



## Lucy22

I seriously regret posting this thread now :dohh:

I go away for 4 hours and there are 100 more posts on this then when I left :nope:

Lets all just agree to disagree..Lets all be friends? :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Lucy22 said:


> I seriously regret posting this thread now :dohh:
> 
> I go away for 4 hours and there are 100 more posts on this then when I left :nope:
> 
> Lets all just agree to disagree..Lets all be friends? :hugs:

I said back on the first page it was pointless to argue over it, which everyone would listen :hugs:


----------



## Marlarky

FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!!:hugs: :D


----------



## ~KACI~

Lucy22 said:


> I seriously regret posting this thread now :dohh:
> 
> I go away for 4 hours and there are 100 more posts on this then when I left :nope:
> 
> Lets all just agree to disagree..Lets all be friends? :hugs:


Don't regret starting it, sometimes its good to talk to things through so that everyone can start a fresh:) 

I know some of you don't feel comfortable posting else where, but whereas in the real world people judge by looks (i.e how young you are) on the forum people can't judge on that because they can't, if they are going to judge you it will be how you behave and put yourself across the forum.

You'd probably be surprised at how many other teen mums use other parts of the forum. 

Alot of you proberbly don't even realise that i myself was a teen mum:thumbup:

So clean start??:shrug:

BTW excuse the SP mistakes and jumblemumble post, banging headache:dohh:


----------



## AriannasMama

LoisP said:


> So, Baby club? Threads will get locked if not Baby related
> And TTC? If it's not about trying for a baby it will get locked? Pregnancy forums are to be about pregnancy only?
> What about natural parenting? If it's not about slings and organic foods and such, i'm guessing it will get locked too?
> So basically what your saying is we'll all end up in General Chatter? The whole site?
> 
> Or is this DIRECTED completely at teen parenting?


WSS. This is fucking ridiculous. I haven't even read the rest of this thread yet but why are we suddenly not allowed to chat about anything not baby related? If we can only talk about OT things in General Chatter I can bet a ton of people will leave this site. We talk about OT things in this section because the people in this section are our friends, are we supposed to send a mass facebook message saying "meet me in GC at 10am"? :shrug:


----------



## Desi's_lost

AriannasMama said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> So, Baby club? Threads will get locked if not Baby related
> And TTC? If it's not about trying for a baby it will get locked? Pregnancy forums are to be about pregnancy only?
> What about natural parenting? If it's not about slings and organic foods and such, i'm guessing it will get locked too?
> So basically what your saying is we'll all end up in General Chatter? The whole site?
> 
> Or is this DIRECTED completely at teen parenting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WSS. This is fucking ridiculous. I haven't even read the rest of this thread yet but why are we suddenly not allowed to chat about anything not baby related? If we can only talk about OT things in General Chatter I can bet a ton of people will leave this site. We talk about OT things in this section because the people in this section are our friends, are we supposed to send a mass facebook message saying "meet me in GC at 10am"? :shrug:Click to expand...

Not starting a fight but if you can send a mass fb message why not just chat on fb? :shrug:
Once again, carrying this on is only going to keep this section in trouble longer.


----------



## buttonnose82

if you read the rest of the thread you will see this will only be a temp restriction if things calm down in this section things will be eased again :thumbup:


----------



## samface182

Desi's_lost said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> So, Baby club? Threads will get locked if not Baby related
> And TTC? If it's not about trying for a baby it will get locked? Pregnancy forums are to be about pregnancy only?
> What about natural parenting? If it's not about slings and organic foods and such, i'm guessing it will get locked too?
> So basically what your saying is we'll all end up in General Chatter? The whole site?
> 
> Or is this DIRECTED completely at teen parenting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WSS. This is fucking ridiculous. I haven't even read the rest of this thread yet but why are we suddenly not allowed to chat about anything not baby related? If we can only talk about OT things in General Chatter I can bet a ton of people will leave this site. We talk about OT things in this section because the people in this section are our friends, are we supposed to send a mass facebook message saying "meet me in GC at 10am"? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Not starting a fight but if you can send a mass fb message why not just chat on fb? :shrug:
> Once again, carrying this on is only going to keep this section in trouble longer.Click to expand...

then what the hell would be the point in bnb?!


----------



## mayb_baby

Desi's_lost said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> So, Baby club? Threads will get locked if not Baby related
> And TTC? If it's not about trying for a baby it will get locked? Pregnancy forums are to be about pregnancy only?
> What about natural parenting? If it's not about slings and organic foods and such, i'm guessing it will get locked too?
> So basically what your saying is we'll all end up in General Chatter? The whole site?
> 
> Or is this DIRECTED completely at teen parenting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WSS. This is fucking ridiculous. I haven't even read the rest of this thread yet but why are we suddenly not allowed to chat about anything not baby related? If we can only talk about OT things in General Chatter I can bet a ton of people will leave this site. We talk about OT things in this section because the people in this section are our friends, are we supposed to send a mass facebook message saying "meet me in GC at 10am"? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Not starting a fight but if you can send a mass fb message why not just chat on fb? :shrug:
> Once again, carrying this on is only going to keep this section in trouble longer.Click to expand...

Why even have a TP if we have to use/should use FB same as the rest of this site why not delete it and use FB chat??:dohh:


----------



## Jem_x3

Hey why doesn't everyone stop going round in circles and enjoy some music?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDU0CTDMk2g


----------



## KatelynsMummy

:thumbup:


----------



## Jem_x3

Jeez Stacey you're so immature.. :rofl:


----------



## Jem_x3

And you edited your post so I look like an idiot now :brat:


----------



## samface182

lets just all start fresh. fed up of the tension in here. cake anyone?

https://www.wizardrecipes.com/upload/Chocolate,%20Chocolate%20Cake.JPG


----------



## Char.due.jan

Mmm cake!


----------



## cabbagebaby

From someone that hasnt been in any off these arguements or been involved people have said we are all bad mothers how is that fair ? :S we aint all gunna be perfect but some off us just dont want things like that being said about us which is why threads go off topic because off remarks like this from others yes everyone on teen parenting choose to have a baby young but it doesnt make us any different from all you adults as fair as being immiture children i think were all very mature for being able to raise a baby right or wrong ? so why shouldnt we be treated like everyone else ? and why is nuffink said to those people that called all off us immature & bad mums because thats not true at all punishing 1,2 maybe 3 people punishes everyone in teen parenting and thats not fair do you not think were all humans we all have opinions on things and debate threads only go off topic when something nasty or out off line is said i got called stupid the other day for no reason how is that fair and every other adult is not convinced were all bad mothers and thats no fair i just dont think we should be treated any differently to the rest off BnB this aint a argument its just my feelings towards all off this


----------



## polo_princess

Everbody else seems to manage to use the sections of the forum appropriately, so i dont get why its such a big deal in here? Ive seen the whole victimised thing too many times throughout this thread, but whats being done is actually the complete opposite, how is encouraging you to intergrate with other people on the forum and other sections so bad?

Some of you dont use Baby Club so wont have seen, but we had a discussion about a lot of threads being moved to the appropriate sections and why, it wasnt such a big deal in there :shrug:

Its getting really silly now, i hate to sound like "your mum" or a killyjoy but im really disappointed in some of you girls, i thought better of you :(


----------



## samface182

https://capohanka.umwblogs.org/files/2008/12/brick-wall.jpg


----------



## cabbagebaby

polo_princess said:


> Everbody else seems to manage to use the sections of the forum appropriately, so i dont get why its such a big deal in here? Ive seen the whole victimised thing too many times throughout this thread, but whats being done is actually the complete opposite, how is encouraging you to intergrate with other people on the forum and other sections so bad?
> 
> Some of you dont use Baby Club so wont have seen, but we had a discussion about a lot of threads being moved to the appropriate sections and why, it wasnt such a big deal in there :shrug:
> 
> Its getting really silly now, i hate to sound like "your mum" or a killyjoy but im really disappointed in some of you girls, i thought better of you :(

i understand communication with other people but from someone like me i like to stick to people close to my ages thats what im comfortable i've always felt judge my older mums since i got pregnant so i prefer to talk to people my own age i do no and again go to other forums but prefer to stick with teen parenting 

but from my point off view im getting punished to that aint really fair when i feel comfortable in teen parenting :cry:


----------



## Rhio92

I haven't read through the whole thread, so sorry if this seems random. 

BUT

The majority of us were childish. Making threads up against each other, creating groups that only select people can join, etc... That's childish. If you act like children, you get treated like children :/ Whether you're legally an adult or whatever.

Now I like to stay out of things. I want to get on with everyone, have gossipy threads, have a banter and random discussions. However, we forfeighted that right to do that. We were allowed, we messed up, and our privileges have been taken.

The mods are here to have fun too. I'm sure they don't want to read constant chat about teething, bedtime routines and other dull things.

If we all come together and act like mature young mummmy adults, then maybe we'll gain our privileges back, and we can be like we used to be.


----------



## booflebump

Rhio92 said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread, so sorry if this seems random.
> 
> BUT
> 
> The majority of us were childish. Making threads up against each other, creating groups that only select people can join, etc... That's childish. If you act like children, you get treated like children :/ Whether you're legally an adult or whatever.
> 
> Now I like to stay out of things. I want to get on with everyone, have gossipy threads, have a banter and random discussions. However, we forfeighted that right to do that. We were allowed, we messed up, and our privileges have been taken.
> 
> The mods are here to have fun too. I'm sure they don't want to read constant chat about teething, bedtime routines and other dull things.
> 
> If we all come together and act like mature young mummmy adults, then maybe we'll gain our privileges back, and we can be like we used to be.

Exactly. We don't want to 'spoil your fun' but at the same time, things had become intolerable in here hence the restrictions in place.


----------



## polo_princess

Oh i know that some of you girls in here feel that you get judged a lot, hence why we have the teen pregnancy and parenting sections in the first place, but we have to act in the best interests of the members as a whole, so we have limited choices as to where we go from here, and this seems to be the best "temporary" action to be taken.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Pancakes!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Sorry if I'm repeating haven't read this whole thread.

At the end of the day admin have made their minds up and arguing is not going to change them. I think it's best to just accept it and hope that soon these restrictions will be lifted, which will be sooner if we just play nice :lol:


----------



## AriannasMama

Permanent policy or not why punish us like children? I am almost 22 years old, not 5! I have seen nasty arguments go on all over this forum not just in this section, people calling each other names from both side of the "cliques". It's pretty insulting to give us some form of internet punishment, tbh. I don't have a problem with any girl in this section, I am just closer with some than other and I am sorry if anyone has felt hurt for that reason, but this is all very ridiculous. 

What's next? Take away our TV privileges and desserts for a week too? :shrug:


----------



## buttonnose82

Rhio92 said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread, so sorry if this seems random.
> 
> BUT
> 
> The majority of us were childish. Making threads up against each other, creating groups that only select people can join, etc... That's childish. If you act like children, you get treated like children :/ Whether you're legally an adult or whatever.
> 
> Now I like to stay out of things. I want to get on with everyone, have gossipy threads, have a banter and random discussions. However, we forfeighted that right to do that. We were allowed, we messed up, and our privileges have been taken.
> 
> The mods are here to have fun too. I'm sure they don't want to read constant chat about teething, bedtime routines and other dull things.
> 
> If we all come together and act like mature young mummmy adults, then maybe we'll gain our privileges back, and we can be like we used to be.

:thumbup:

and makes our lives a whole heap easier if things can get back too some sort of normality and we don't have too come running too dozens of reports a day, my brain hurts after today lol


----------



## vinteenage

AriannasMama said:


> Permanent policy or not why punish us like children? I am almost 22 years old, not 5! I have seen nasty arguments go on all over this forum not just in this section, people calling each other names from both side of the "cliques". It's pretty insulting to give us some form of internet punishment, tbh. I don't have a problem with any girl in this section, I am just closer with some than other and I am sorry if anyone has felt hurt for that reason, but this is all very ridiculous.
> 
> What's next? Take away our TV privileges and desserts for a week too? :shrug:

I think the problem is is that some girls are just not "getting" it. They continually start "random whatever' threads even though they KNOW they will get moved. They continually allude to closed threads, or banned members, etc, even though they KNOW it's against policy.

I have problems with some of the rules here but I can't support our members blatantly disregarding them and then acting like victims when they're given infractions or banned.


----------



## polo_princess

There hasnt been a problem to this extent anywhere else on the forum, infact this kind of thing very rarely happens, yes arguements happen in other areas of the forum but they go on for a minimal time, over minimal threads, this has been going on for weeks

Seriously, you tell me what you would suggest to be appropriate action acting in the best interests of the section and the members who frequent it as a whole??


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Permanent policy or not why punish us like children? I am almost 22 years old, not 5! I have seen nasty arguments go on all over this forum not just in this section, people calling each other names from both side of the "cliques". It's pretty insulting to give us some form of internet punishment, tbh. I don't have a problem with any girl in this section, I am just closer with some than other and I am sorry if anyone has felt hurt for that reason, but this is all very ridiculous.
> 
> What's next? Take away our TV privileges and desserts for a week too? :shrug:
> 
> I think the problem is is that some girls are just not "getting" it. They continually start "random whatever' threads even though they KNOW they will get moved. They continually allude to closed threads, or banned members, etc, even though they KNOW it's against policy.
> 
> I have problems with some of the rules here but I can't support our members blatantly disregarding them and then acting like victims when they're given infractions or banned.Click to expand...

True, I missed all of the locked threads so I am not caught up on everything, the restrictions against only our section though is what bothers me, why not just restrict those certain members?


----------



## vinteenage

Personally, I'd be fine with the drama llama members being banned. That sounds mean, but honestly, I'm sick of all this "he said, she said, lets pick on people and have inside jokes." crap.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

inside joke removed :(


----------



## Burchy314

AriannasMama said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Permanent policy or not why punish us like children? I am almost 22 years old, not 5! I have seen nasty arguments go on all over this forum not just in this section, people calling each other names from both side of the "cliques". It's pretty insulting to give us some form of internet punishment, tbh. I don't have a problem with any girl in this section, I am just closer with some than other and I am sorry if anyone has felt hurt for that reason, but this is all very ridiculous.
> 
> What's next? Take away our TV privileges and desserts for a week too? :shrug:
> 
> I think the problem is is that some girls are just not "getting" it. They continually start "random whatever' threads even though they KNOW they will get moved. They continually allude to closed threads, or banned members, etc, even though they KNOW it's against policy.
> 
> I have problems with some of the rules here but I can't support our members blatantly disregarding them and then acting like victims when they're given infractions or banned.Click to expand...
> 
> True, I missed all of the locked threads so I am not caught up on everything, the restrictions against only our section though is what bothers me, why not just restrict those certain members?Click to expand...

They restricted us, but banned Lois and Aymie, and Yaz.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Burchy314 said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Permanent policy or not why punish us like children? I am almost 22 years old, not 5! I have seen nasty arguments go on all over this forum not just in this section, people calling each other names from both side of the "cliques". It's pretty insulting to give us some form of internet punishment, tbh. I don't have a problem with any girl in this section, I am just closer with some than other and I am sorry if anyone has felt hurt for that reason, but this is all very ridiculous.
> 
> What's next? Take away our TV privileges and desserts for a week too? :shrug:
> 
> I think the problem is is that some girls are just not "getting" it. They continually start "random whatever' threads even though they KNOW they will get moved. They continually allude to closed threads, or banned members, etc, even though they KNOW it's against policy.
> 
> I have problems with some of the rules here but I can't support our members blatantly disregarding them and then acting like victims when they're given infractions or banned.Click to expand...
> 
> True, I missed all of the locked threads so I am not caught up on everything, the restrictions against only our section though is what bothers me, why not just restrict those certain members?Click to expand...
> 
> They restricted us, but banned Lois and Aymie, and Yaz.Click to expand...

Yaz?


----------



## booflebump

vinteenage said:


> Personally, I'd be fine with the drama llama members being banned. That sounds mean, but honestly, I'm sick of all this "he said, she said, lets pick on people and have inside jokes." crap.

Lets not start this line of conversation, or forget the rules about discussing banned members


----------



## vinteenage

How are we "restricted"?


----------



## AriannasMama

I know :(. I don't understand why since I wasn't around. Everyone enjoys our chat threads so its shit that we can't have them now. Yes some people made jokes and were rude/nasty/etc but its done and over with. Lets all be friendly :)


----------



## Burchy314

Yazz_and_bump I think it was. I was just talking to her and she said she was banned.


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> How are we "restricted"?

The whole not being able to have chat threads thing, I guess.


----------



## mayb_baby

So as Admins are watching this someone answer please.... My head hurts really bad, Im sick, pissed at oh this is all down to my 'accedent' on Tuesday and just feel shit :( Where do I post as Michael has nothing to do with it :shrug:


----------



## polo_princess

Ladies, lets not drag up members who have recieved bans please or this will be locked

We'll happily listen to your suggestions and discuss things with you, but not when you're acting silly, you want to be treated like adults, lets have an adult discussion.

You'll find that im more than fair, but you have to return the same courtesy :)


----------



## booflebump

mayb_baby said:


> So as Admins are watching this someone answer please.... My head hurts really bad, Im sick, pissed at oh this is all down to my 'accedent' on Tuesday and just feel shit :( Where do I post as Michael has nothing to do with it :shrug:

Girly Sanctuary or possibly Home Life and Relationships?


----------



## samface182

i just want this place back to the way it used to be! fed up with all this tension.


----------



## Burchy314

Lorna and cari check your facebook :)


----------



## Rhio92

I'd just like to add... We still have our chat thread, so as far as I'm aware, we've still got a place for random teen chat.

Here > https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/520220-teen-parenting-chat-thread.html

Mods, please correct if I'm wrong :)


----------



## cabbagebaby

how long to you think this tempoary thing will last then i think everyone will be fine with it as long as it aint to long


----------



## KatelynsMummy

Jem_x3 said:


> And you edited your post so I look like an idiot now :brat:

LMAO!
Told me i couldnt have it... :(


----------



## polo_princess

cabbagebaby said:


> how long to you think this tempoary thing will last then i think everyone will be fine with it as long as it aint to long

Im sure it wont be for long, believe me, we dont want to have to be in here constantly "checking up" on you all, so as little time as possible :)


----------



## AriannasMama

samface182 said:


> i just want this place back to the way it used to be! fed up with all this tension.

WSS! Why restrict us like children? We all enjoy the chat threads when we are bored and our LO's are asleep or whatever. Some threads are bound to get out of hand regardless because people have different opinions about certain things etc I don't see why that means we aren't allowed chat threads in the section that we have been in since our LOs were born, we've formed friendships with people which comes with inside jokes and I personally see nothing wrong with that.

Again, I missed all of the threads that are gone so I don't know all of what happened, I do know there was some bullying and name calling, which yes was immature but not all of us were doing it and I'm sure we can all apologize and act like ladies instead of school children.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJTBPdVpdMc


:thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

booflebump said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> So as Admins are watching this someone answer please.... My head hurts really bad, Im sick, pissed at oh this is all down to my 'accedent' on Tuesday and just feel shit :( Where do I post as Michael has nothing to do with it :shrug:
> 
> Girly Sanctuary or possibly Home Life and Relationships?Click to expand...

So I can't post it here?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

but if you post all over the forum you wont have to feel like you have been "victimized" We dont bite :D :D


----------



## Jem_x3

Midnight_Fairy said:


> but if you post all over the forum you wont have to feel like you have been "victimized" We dont bite :D :D

Some do.. like Mel.. you soon learn to love her though :rofl:


----------



## Burchy314

mayb_baby said:


> booflebump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> So as Admins are watching this someone answer please.... My head hurts really bad, Im sick, pissed at oh this is all down to my 'accedent' on Tuesday and just feel shit :( Where do I post as Michael has nothing to do with it :shrug:
> 
> Girly Sanctuary or possibly Home Life and Relationships?Click to expand...
> 
> So I can't post it here?Click to expand...

Nope :wacko: Which I hate because We are the ones that know the original stories about your OH and the accident so we can help you out the most. But we arent going to got to GS or anywhere else to check to see if you need help because we arent used to it so you will have to tell it all over again and answer quesions that will probably just frustrate you. You can PM me on facebook if you want.


----------



## needausername

Jem_x3 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> but if you post all over the forum you wont have to feel like you have been "victimized" We dont bite :D :D
> 
> Some do.. like Mel.. you soon learn to love her though :rofl:Click to expand...

How did this thread become about my fetishes?!!!


----------



## Jem_x3

There was me thinking you'd be too busy eating biscuits and drinking wine to notice me talking about you :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jem_x3 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> but if you post all over the forum you wont have to feel like you have been "victimized" We dont bite :D :D
> 
> Some do.. like Mel.. you soon learn to love her though :rofl:Click to expand...

:muaha:


----------



## stefni_x

Okay , so can we all be friends now :shrug:


----------



## Tiff

happydino said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happydino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happydino said:
> 
> 
> How DARE mods now tell us who we can and cant be friends with.
> 
> Huh? :? I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about :|Click to expand...
> 
> Really? That's interesting because if I dare have a laugh with my friends Im in a clique, Im a bully, Im a terrible mother.
> 
> So it's either stay friends and face abuse or drop them.
> 
> No?Click to expand...
> 
> Still lost me... I've not used the words clique, bully or terrible mother in any of my posts :?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well I wasnt saying you, I said mods.*
> And just bnbers in general.
> 
> Im off anyway, because this isnt how I wanna spend my night.Click to expand...

I was one of the Mods on last night when all the stuff went down, and I know the other two as well. Where on earth did we say "clique" "bully" or "terrible mother"???? :wacko:

None of us have used that term, and in fact I've stuck up for the Teen Moms in regards to that quite a few times today, but thanks for noticing. :coffee:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:nope:

I'm actually gutted and dissappointed at what is going on here. I've been a member since Jan 09, when I was pregnant with my first. I'm now 20 and I have two children, yet I generally post on the Teen Parenting forum as I don't feel comfortable posting elsewhere. I've only ever felt comfortable here, sorry, but I have. I've tried posting in the other forums, only to find as soon as my age gets realised, I'm instantly ignored. Might not happen to everyone, but definately happened to me, many times. By giving us this forum, it threw us a section where we could get close to other people in similar situations to ourselves, to talk to each other and get support, if we're posting all over, we can't get that close support from people who we're used to. 

I agree, there has been alot of awful stuff being posted recently. People have got out of hand, said things they may not of ment to, but we're still young, and everyone makes mistakes. Perhaps if there were some appologies passed around, and things let go off instead of snide remarks, we could be adult about everything that's gone on? Yeah we're young mothers, but we're no less of mothers because of that. 

Also, there's been a few people commenting on teenage parenting stereotypically, we are NOT like that, in fact you'd be hard pushed to find someone who was a 'stereotypical teen parent'. We're all normal mums, doing everything we can to raise our children in the best way we know how. Yes there are closer groups than others, I don't condone what has been said, but tempers get raised. We're teenagers AND mothers, hormones are BOUND to be sky high, and there will be disagreements. We need to learn to let things slide and rise above it instead of having posts reported. 

I'm not on any 'side' here, there's been things dealt with in, in my opinion, not the right way, on both sides. We're in similar positions girls, we might not all get along, but we can at least be civil about it. There's not one girl I don't like on Teen Parenting, we just get fiesty and need to know when not to go any further.


----------



## Tiff

xx~Lor~xx said:


> :nope:
> 
> I'm actually gutted and dissappointed at what is going on here. I've been a member since Jan 09, when I was pregnant with my first. I'm now 20 and I have two children, yet I generally post on the Teen Parenting forum as I don't feel comfortable posting elsewhere. I've only ever felt comfortable here, sorry, but I have. I've tried posting in the other forums, only to find as soon as my age gets realised, I'm instantly ignored. Might not happen to everyone, but definately happened to me, many times. By giving us this forum, it threw us a section where we could get close to other people in similar situations to ourselves, to talk to each other and get support, if we're posting all over, we can't get that close support from people who we're used to.
> 
> I agree, there has been alot of awful stuff being posted recently. People have got out of hand, said things they may not of ment to, but we're still young, and everyone makes mistakes. Perhaps if there were some appologies passed around, and things let go off instead of snide remarks, we could be adult about everything that's gone on? Yeah we're young mothers, but we're no less of mothers because of that.
> 
> Also, there's been a few people commenting on teenage parenting stereotypically, we are NOT like that, in fact you'd be hard pushed to find someone who was a 'stereotypical teen parent'. We're all normal mums, doing everything we can to raise our children in the best way we know how. Yes there are closer groups than others, I don't condone what has been said, but tempers get raised. We're teenagers AND mothers, hormones are BOUND to be sky high, and there will be disagreements. We need to learn to let things slide and rise above it instead of having posts reported.
> 
> I'm not on any 'side' here, there's been things dealt with in, in my opinion, not the right way, on both sides. We're in similar positions girls, we might not all get along, but we can at least be civil about it. There's not one girl I don't like on Teen Parenting, we just get fiesty and need to know when not to go any further.

I immensely dislike the "teen mother" stigma. I have lots of friends who were Teen Moms and probably some of the best I've known. :hugs:


----------



## x_ellen

I don't really get it, if you are adults like you say why don't you act like adults? :wacko: without being hypercritial as i am soon to be a teenage mother, the comments that some members have posted do give people like us bad names! other members of the forum (older people..) may come onto teen parenting/ pregnancy to see how we are.. and look what they find? a bunch of immature children mucking about. Imo if you don't want restrictions or bans to be put in place don't do anything wrong so that they are? :shrug:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Tiff said:


> xx~Lor~xx said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> 
> I'm actually gutted and dissappointed at what is going on here. I've been a member since Jan 09, when I was pregnant with my first. I'm now 20 and I have two children, yet I generally post on the Teen Parenting forum as I don't feel comfortable posting elsewhere. I've only ever felt comfortable here, sorry, but I have. I've tried posting in the other forums, only to find as soon as my age gets realised, I'm instantly ignored. Might not happen to everyone, but definately happened to me, many times. By giving us this forum, it threw us a section where we could get close to other people in similar situations to ourselves, to talk to each other and get support, if we're posting all over, we can't get that close support from people who we're used to.
> 
> I agree, there has been alot of awful stuff being posted recently. People have got out of hand, said things they may not of ment to, but we're still young, and everyone makes mistakes. Perhaps if there were some appologies passed around, and things let go off instead of snide remarks, we could be adult about everything that's gone on? Yeah we're young mothers, but we're no less of mothers because of that.
> 
> Also, there's been a few people commenting on teenage parenting stereotypically, we are NOT like that, in fact you'd be hard pushed to find someone who was a 'stereotypical teen parent'. We're all normal mums, doing everything we can to raise our children in the best way we know how. Yes there are closer groups than others, I don't condone what has been said, but tempers get raised. We're teenagers AND mothers, hormones are BOUND to be sky high, and there will be disagreements. We need to learn to let things slide and rise above it instead of having posts reported.
> 
> I'm not on any 'side' here, there's been things dealt with in, in my opinion, not the right way, on both sides. We're in similar positions girls, we might not all get along, but we can at least be civil about it. There's not one girl I don't like on Teen Parenting, we just get fiesty and need to know when not to go any further.
> 
> I immensely dislike the "teen mother" stigma. I have lots of friends who were Teen Moms and probably some of the best I've known. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for saying that. I KNOW I'm a good mum, but unfortunately you can't extinguish the stereotypical views that many older mums and people in general have about teenage/young mums. I felt comfortable posting in Teen Parenting, I knew I wasn't going to get judged by those types of views, if it's now set that we have to post all over... :nope: I'm sick of holding my head up and ignoring the stares in the streets, I don't want to have the same thing on a forum that I previously felt comfortable in.


----------



## lily123

Laura :hugs:


----------



## 112110

:-({|=


----------



## Tiff

Everyone is human and we ALL make mistakes at times. There's not one person I know including myself that hasn't lost their temper, acted in ways that aren't exactly the greatest and had moments where some low blows were dealt.

It happens. I think the issue was more that it kept happening, and happening, and happening. Most times when an issue is dealt with it festers for a bit but then simmers down, last night it _didn't end_ for quite a long time. No one is tarring ALL teen mothers based on the actions of a few. I personally don't judge the Moms that were involved, people have off days and weeks. I get it.

The only reason why all this is happening is because people wouldn't take a step back, and once again the few have ruined it for the many. :shrug:

Teen Parenting isn't the only place where this has happened, like Holly mentioned it happened in other areas too. But the reaction wasn't this intense.


----------



## sarah0108

112110 said:


> :-({|=

:wacko:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

sarah0108 said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> :-({|=
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...

Don't even bother with it Sarah, if it's directed at me in a sarky way, let it go. I don't care.

I'm tired of this. Night.


----------



## sarah0108

Laura :hugs: Ignore, you are a lovely person xxx


----------



## 112110

xx~Lor~xx said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> :-({|=
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't even bother with it Sarah, if it's directed at me in a sarky way, let it go. I don't care.
> 
> I'm tired of this. Night.Click to expand...

WHOA, it's not :shock:


----------



## 112110

No more sarcasm, bye. :lolly:


----------



## Tiff

Not constructive. Tone is incredibly hard to gauge over text.


----------



## syntaxerror

...could always just remove the report button and let what happens, happen.
(Craving cake so hard...)


----------



## 112110

I am sorry :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

syntaxerror said:


> ...could always just remove the report button and let what happens, happen.
> (Craving cake so hard...)

that would be scary :cry:


----------



## StirCrazy

Well it's a new day (technically, at least it is in the UK) so time to draw a line in the sand and start again. Believe me we don't want to be keeping tabs on teen parenting all the time (we have a whole forum to run), but after the recent threads something needed to be done. If we can give the mods a rest for a few days from running to TP to sort out all the off-topic threads that have gone bad, then we will relax on off-topic threads.

S.C


----------

